# Der Haustierthread



## Marbus16 (23. Dezember 2007)

Man mag ja meinen, dass Katzen das wahrlich ideale Haustier für uns Nerds sind. Ist ja auch so! Also mal her mit Bilderchen von den Mäusefängern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yoschi: 7,5kg, 3 Jahre und n oller Schnarchsack ^^ Wog übrigens mit hem halben Jahr schon 5,5kg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Wenn die Biester nicht ins Zimmer gelassen werden, kratzen sie solange an der Tür, bis dieses Kratzen ein Loch ergibt.


----------



## SkastYX (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Katzen würde ich mir auch nicht anschaffen, da habe ich zu viel angst um meine Maus (G7)^^


----------



## gata (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Yoschi: 7,5kg, 3 Jahre und n oller Schnarchsack

Is der knuddelig

ohne diese Chaoten wäre es einfach langweilig -- übrigens, hab irgendwo gelesen, dass sie schon länger Haustier sind als Hunde


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Seine Schwester war nicht weniger knuddelig (und sowas von rollig) - sie wurde aber vor ca. 3 Monaten überfahren... Das ist immer das Doofe hier in der Umgebung, da wird nicht auf die Tachonadel geachtet 

Hast du denn keine größeren Bidler von deinen beiden Miezen?


----------



## Mantiso90 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

So, das is mein Kater^^
Is auch so en fauler sack


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Das ist meine Lilo.....sie wurde ausgesetzt und bei unserem Tierarzt abgegeben ......ist also ein Findelkind....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein richtig fauler Mäuse Jäger.....

Die Schlafstellung hat sie sich von unserem großen, gefährlichen Kampfhund abgeschaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen ist Sie ein Jahr alt....ich finde aber irgendwie die aktuellen Fotos nicht.....

Ach so....mein Kampfhund heißt Tiffy und ist immerhin schon 13 Jahre alt...


----------



## Mantiso90 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

knuffig^^


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß *g* 


ich hab 2 kater: 

Max - ca. 9 Jahre - fett (geschätzte 9 Kilo o.O - schwarz/weiß gefleckt

Teddy (ich hab den Namen net ausgesucht -.-) - ca. 5 Jahre alt - suuuper schönes Fell 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

He,he.....da bekommt man warme Beine 

Meine legt sich immer vor die Tastatur.....nach dem Motto, kannst ja beim Spielen so neben bei kraulen....


----------



## Overlocked (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Ja, süß... bei diesem Thema bekommt die Rumpelkammer eine ganz andere Bedeutung.... und sowas in einem PC-Freak-Forum. Ich formuliere das jetzt einfach so.

Trotzdem süße Katzen und dann sind sie auch noch praktisch
bye


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Wie ich schrieb, hat ja fast jeder Nerd ne Mieze zuhaus - komisch, dass die Techies dabei irgendwie ins Schwärmen kommen 

@Mantiso90: Verrenkt der sich immer so? 
@Marc: Is aber nen Riesenviech da auf deinem Schoß  
           Normal werden ja eher rot-getigerte so groß (nen Vorgänger konnte die Türen hier problemlos öffnen )
@Rosstäuscher: Die arme Katze, so eingequetscht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Wie ich schrieb, hat ja fast jeder Nerd ne Mieze zuhaus - komisch, dass die Techies dabei irgendwie ins Schwärmen kommen
> 
> @Rosstäuscher: Die arme Katze, so eingequetscht


 

Vielleicht hätt ich noch schreiben sollen, das das mein Vater ist....

Ich bin zwar auch etwas dicker....aber so nun doch noch nicht....außerdem ist so ein Bauch unheimlich "Kuschelig warm " finden jedenfals unser Tiere.....


----------



## gata (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Hi Marbus16 !

Der Katzenthread war eine gute Idee und macht die community - katzengemütlich

Einge Leute kennen hier noch den Brauch der Lütten Wiehnacht  - für Haus und Stalltiere

Frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## Mantiso90 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

@Marbus
Jo der Verrenkt sich immer so  xD


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

@Rosstäuscher: Ich dachte schon, nen Verkäufer mit so ner Wampe *duckundweg* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute ist der irgendwie besonders flauschig...


----------



## Marbus16 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Und wie gehts euren Katzen ? Der dicke da hat sich unters Sofa verkrochen


----------



## Mantiso90 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

meiner hat sich auch irgendwo versteckt, weil er Angst vor den Böllern etc. hat^^


----------



## gata (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

diesen beiden ist es egal was draußen passiert und zwischen dem Geböller hörte ich das knicks knacks vom Brekkies fressen..

heute morgen gibs wohl noch ein paar zusätzliche kater in der community ))


----------



## simons700 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

A Katzenthread ich sag da nur Kater.
Frohes neues Jahr!!!


----------



## HeNrY (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Katzenthread*

Jemand etwas dagegen, wenn ich in der Threadflut in der RuKa diesen Thread in "Der Haustierthread" umbenenne? Ich mach es jetzt einfach mal


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Januar 2008)

Jap, der Threadersteller hat was dagegen.


----------



## Masher (4. Januar 2008)

lOL ich hatte mal so einen klugen Kater der mit der Pfote ziehmlich oft am Reset oder Ausschaltbutton herumdrückte, und das nervte^^
Vor allem wenn mitten in der Nacht der PC anspringt und ich es erst am nächsten Tag merke....xD


----------



## Mantiso90 (4. Januar 2008)

Mein Kater hat wo er klein war mal in die STeckdose GePi*** xD...PUfffff xD


----------



## Masher (4. Januar 2008)

lOL gibts den noch?^^


----------



## Mantiso90 (5. Januar 2008)

Jo den gibts noch, aber seitdem macht er es nicht mehr ^^.War gottseidank nur die Steckdose wo der Fernseher angeschlossen war.Kann man verkraften^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Januar 2008)

Hauptsache, dass Tier lebt und kann sich noch weiter fortpflanzen.


----------



## HeNrY (10. Januar 2008)

Ich schätze, dass der Kater kastriert ist, demnach lebt er "nur"


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Januar 2008)

Wie bitte, leben ohne zu f*****, das hält unser Kater trotz Kastrierung nich aus


----------



## Mantiso90 (11. Januar 2008)

da werden ja nur die Ho*** abgesäbelt. F***** kann er ja trotzdem noch, denke ich mal^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2008)

Urks...

Ich denke, dass sich das Tier trotz gewisser Einschränkungen nicht vom biologischen Kontakt abhalten lässt 

Wie dem auch sei, back to topic.


----------



## Marbus16 (12. Januar 2008)

Das ist hier der Topic, Wannseerenner


----------



## Honk53 (13. Januar 2008)

Wir haben n Hund der heißt Bussard und wiegt so an die 25 kg


----------



## gata (13. Januar 2008)

Und -- hat Herrchen auch die Leckerlis rausgerückt ?  dem Blick kann man doch nicht widerstehen )


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2008)

Oh man.....der kann gucken 

Da schmeckt einem ja das Essen nicht mehr...

Der muss doch was abkriegen....


----------



## Honk53 (14. Januar 2008)

das war nach dem er schon was bekommen hatte aber der is so verfressen der wollte wohl noch mehr^^


----------



## Honk53 (10. Februar 2008)

Ab heute kann er nich mehr so gucken er wurde nämlich überfahren


----------



## McZonk (10. Februar 2008)

Heute Nacht?


----------



## Regen23 (10. Februar 2008)

Mein Beileid Honk!!


----------



## blueman (10. Februar 2008)

Du Armer! Tut mir seeeeeehr Leid!!!!! Warum müssen Autos immer so schnell fahren?!

Hier ist mein Hund:
Dackel 6 KG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honk53 (10. Februar 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Heute Nacht?





Nein heute vormittag

@Regen23 danke


----------



## schneiderbernd (10. Februar 2008)

Finde ich ja süß das es sowas hier gibt,na dann mal unsere!


----------



## gata (10. Februar 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> Nein heute vormittag
> 
> @Regen23 danke





Armer Honk, es reißt ja doch eine Lücke wenn so ein Vierbeiner plötzlich wech ist


----------



## Honk53 (10. Februar 2008)

gata schrieb:


> Armer Honk, es reißt ja doch eine Lücke wenn so ein Vierbeiner plötzlich wech ist



Ja sogar eine riesige. und jetz habe ich ihm immer vor meinem Auge und sehe wie er so rum rennt und bellt und mit seinem schwanz wedelt. aber alles das kann ich nicht mehr sehnen das is voll kacke


----------



## McZonk (10. Februar 2008)

Mein Beileid.
Auch wenn ich selber keine Haustiere habe/hatte, ging mir die angefahrene Katze meiner (inzwischen) Exfreundin doch sehr nahe  Sie hatte sich 2Tage lang auf die Wiese gegenüber von ihrem Haus geschleppt, nachdem wir wirklich 2 Tage lang suchen waren, und sie dann morgens gegenüber fanden.


----------



## Honk53 (10. Februar 2008)

danke.
ohje das is ja auch nich so toll


----------



## hempels_sofa (10. Februar 2008)

Darf ich vorstellen?
Unsere Katze Frodo. wurde uns, als wir sie bekommen hatten, gesagt dass es ein kater ist aber der tierarzt sagte uns dann dass es eine mietze sei. zu dem zeitpunkt reagierte sie aber schon auf den namen. ist doch ein toller name für eine mietze
auch genannt: "Hure"


----------



## Gast1654636202 (11. Februar 2008)

@Honk: Auch mein Beileid.

Unser letztes überfahrenes Tier ist knapp 2 Jahre her und von den beiden Bildern die mit mehr Fell (sprich das linke Bild  ) Tjena hieß sie und war eine norwegische Waldkatze mit Stammbaum, vollständiger Name: Rough Diamond's Tjena. So mit allem Drum und dran, Opa Champion und so.. hat mich aber nie wirklich interessiert, vermisse das Tier auch heute noch sehr.

Das andere Bild sind unsere neuen Katzen, EKH  Europäisch Kurzhaar, zu deutsch: gewöhnliche Hauskatzen.

Links Ben,Spitzname: Truthahn. rechts Lilli, Spitzname: du Dumme.

Namensgebung: Original meine Tochter (4 Jahre), Spitznamen von uns Erwachsenen da Ben einfach nur dick ist und Lilli irgendwie manchmal ziemlich doof.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Februar 2008)

lexx0049 schrieb:


> [...]da Ben einfach nur dick ist und Lilli irgendwie manchmal ziemlich doof.



Läuft das Tier ständig gegen die fein gesäuberte Balkontür?


----------



## Gast1654636202 (16. Februar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Läuft das Tier ständig gegen die fein gesäuberte Balkontür?



Nicht direkt, fein gesäubert ist denke ich auch nicht so ganz richtig, mir könnte jetzt der Verdacht kommen du machst abgekartete Sache mit meiner Frau. Die erwähnte nämlich letztens diese doofe Glastür und "nicht mein Job"... etc... (Ich bin derzeit noch in Erziehungsurlaub *g)

Nein, sie findet manchmal sowas wie ihr Fressen nicht (die Katze!, nicht meine Frau ), erst wenn Du sie echt mit dem Kopf fast reindrückst. Oder du musst so tun als würdest Du mit einer geschlossenen Dose frisches neues Futter geben ( wobei das "alte" auch erst 20min im Napf ist) dann frißt sie es. So eine Art von doof meinte ich.


----------



## Lucca (20. Februar 2008)

Dann mal noch ein paar Bildchen von meinem lieben Katerchen.
Leider ist er nicht mehr bei mir wohnhaft, aber trotzdem gesund und munter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mantiso90 (20. Februar 2008)

Der is ja mal Knuffig^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Februar 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> Ab heute kann er nich mehr so gucken er wurde nämlich überfahren


 
Oh Nein......

Mein herzliches Beileid.....hab das erst jetzt gelesen.....

Das hinterläßt eine große Lücke.....

Aus eigener Erfahreung kann ich das nachvollziehen....




schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Finde ich ja süß das es sowas hier gibt,na dann mal unsere!


 

Das ist ja ein absolut drolliges Duo.......

Extra niedlich............


----------



## y33H@ (10. März 2008)

*Mietz und Maus & Co - Eure Haustiere*

Unser Idefix  Das geilste/süßeste/klügste/whatever Haustier aller Zeiten :daumen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cYa


----------



## Marbus16 (10. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix bearbeitet


----------



## Gast1654636202 (21. April 2008)

Wollte Euch mal unseren neuesten Familienzuwachs zeigen...

Name: Loki
Rasse: Border Collie
Alter: 15 Wochen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (11. Mai 2008)

Unser Golden Retrieverrüde. Die Hündin ist uns leider vor ca 4 Wochen an viszeraler Leishmaniose verstorben.


----------



## exxe (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. Mai 2008)

@ y33h@:
Geilo! Wusste garnicht dass man Streifenhörnchen oder was auch immer das ist als Haustier halten kann! 
Aber ends knuffig!

@ kmf: Schickes MTB 

Wenn ich mal meine Cam vom Kumpel zurückbekomme, poste ich mal meine Mietze! (Meine Katze nicht meine Freundin )


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Mai 2008)

Achtung Bilderflut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi152 (14. Mai 2008)

hab den Thread grad erst entdeckt
morgen kommen dann pics von meiner kleinen, verspielten, derzeit tragenden katze

BTW: Warum sind alle eure Katzen so groß und dick? Meine is klein und zierlich


----------



## potzblitz (15. Mai 2008)

Hier mal etwas anderes als Katzen und Hunde 

Mein 280 Liter Aquarium  auf dem ersten Bild sind meine zwei Nadelwelse haben mittlerweile schon reichlich Nachwuchs! Auf den anderen mit Mondscheinlicht meine Albinopanzerwelse!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreyFoxX (16. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Killer
Rasse: Terrier-Spitz Mischling
Alter: ungefähr 6 Jahre

Habe den Dicken damals vor 3 1/2 Jahren einem Junkie und seiner Freundin
abgenommen. Er hat zwar ein paar Macken, aber die kann ich ihm aufgrund
seiner Vergangenheit nicht wirklich vorwerfen...


----------



## NoNo!se (16. Mai 2008)

Und hier kommt meiner. Die "komischen Dinger" sind ihm nicht ganz geheuer


----------



## maaaaatze (16. Mai 2008)

@exxe das 2. bild von deiner katze is ja übelstes poser bild


----------



## Marbus16 (2. Juni 2008)

der kate hat sich mal wieder unterm sofa verkrochen.

warum? gewitter  endlich 

dafür spackt der router jetzt öfters rum  t-com billig-NTs sei dank


----------



## boss3D (2. Juni 2008)

Na dann darf sich auch mein Max einmal zeigen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Max war zwar schon mal fetter, ist aber immer noch genauso verschlafen, wie die meisten anderen Exemplare hier!  

Zum Alter kann ich leider keine Angaben machen, da er ein "zugelaufener" Kater ist. Bei mir ist er nun schon seit ca. 1.5 Jahren > viel älter wird er aber insgesamt auch nicht sein. Geschätztes Gewicht: 5 kg.

Die Bilder wurden gemacht, als Max gerade auf einer alten Gartenbank schlief. Auf den Schreibtisch kommt er mir nicht mehr, seit ich meine Tastatur das letzte Mal "enthaart" habe.   

_PS: Bilder wurden mit Handy-Cam. gemacht, also bitte über die Qualität hinwegsehen!_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (2. Juni 2008)

Sorry, aber ich bin gerade irgendwie zu blöd, die Bilder im Posting einzufügen, deshalb gibt es sie hier als Thumbnail!
_
Ich habe schon alles versucht:
> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


> Grafik einfügen-Button ... Link einfügen ..._

Aber ich finde es schon noch heraus, wie man hier Bilder einfügt, versprochen!

*Edit: Ich habe es gerade geschafft > siehe voriges Posting. *

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (22. Juni 2008)

Leider ist mein geliebter Idefix an Krebs gestorben, nicht mal vor meinem Hörnchen macht der Schei0 halt *schnief* Zumindest habe ich ihn auf Video, vergessen werde ich den kleinen Hüpfer sowieso nie ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbGbhS1AIHU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef7xDpROvJs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. Juni 2008)

@ y33H@

mein Beileid 

MFG


----------



## y33H@ (22. Juni 2008)

*schnief*

cYa


----------



## moddingfreaX (22. Juni 2008)

@ y33h4: Mein herzlichstes Beileid!
Nager sind meine zweite große Leidenschaft!
Hab selber Zuhause 3 Robrowski Hamster 
Wo kriegt man denn eigentlich so ein Streifenhörnchen her? Und ist das legal die als Haustier zu halten?

Dann will ich ja mal nicht böse sein und hau hier meinen kleinen Robert (die Bilder von Funny und Tolle sind nichts geworden ) rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gata (24. Juni 2008)

Niedlich, nur würden sie bei mir overschluckt


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. Juni 2008)

Kann passieren 
Die sind ja nur grade mal ein Drittel so groß wie ein Goldhamster


----------



## m4h (25. Juni 2008)

hier mal unsere zwerge:
(bilder habe ich als wallpaper für den eee pc meiner freundin gemacht  )

sparky:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



krusty:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ne nahaufname



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (30. Juni 2008)

Mein Hund Niko...mittlerweile schon 16 Jahre alt, in Hundejahren vielleicht über 100


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Haustier-Thread*

OK:

Sind nicht alle aber ein paar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herde (19. Juli 2008)

-------


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2008)

Das Hundewelpen ist süß.

Der schaut jetzt schon danach aus, das er ma nen proppa Kerlchen wird.  Der schaut so richtig nach "Hund" aus.


----------



## kays (19. Juli 2008)

Das ist der Benni, ein 14 Wochen alter Labradormix. Ist ein ganz ein süßer.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (19. Juli 2008)

*@ moddingfreaX*

Idefix war von einem Züchter aus Heidelberg. Legal auf jeden Fall, man sollte ihnen halt viel Platz bieten und sie eher als "Zuschau-Tiere" betrachten. Unser Kleiner war aber extrem verspielt und hat sich gerne angekuschelt.

cYa


----------



## Janny (20. Juli 2008)

wenn ich Richtig viel glück habe und ihr mir die Daumen drückt, dan stell ich nächste Woche mein/e ******* hier rein.


----------



## Janny (20. Juli 2008)

okey, ich hab sie zwar noch nicht zuhause, und weiß nicht wann ich sie diese woche abhole aber ein bild gibt es trotzdem schon, weil meine ist es schon!  hui die süüüßee

PS: wenn ich sie zuhause hab, gibts mehr bilder! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. Juli 2008)

Süüüüß  Ich liebe kleine Kätzchen 

@ push@max: dein Hund heißt genauso und ist genauso alt wie ich. Frag ihn mal ob wir uns kennen 

@ Galaxy-Jan: Deine Haustiere machen mir Angst


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (20. Juli 2008)

Ach die sind mittlerweile alle lieb geworden


----------



## gata (23. Juli 2008)

@ janny
ein katzenbaby -- wie süüß


----------



## Janny (24. Juli 2008)

Grade abgeholt, mein kätzchen.. hier mal ein paar Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (24. Juli 2008)

Ach Gott, wie süß ist das denn...  <-- nicht falsch verstehen  süß im Sinne von süß anzusehen


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab zwei richtig lustige Ratten. Die sind schon fast wie Hunde das heisst sie hören auf ihre Namen (Schnitzel & Alki) und schlecken einem die Hand ab.


----------



## maaaaatze (24. Juli 2008)

Die Katze is echt süß... is  wirklich ne Handvoll Katze


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2008)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei richtig lustige Ratten. Die sind schon fast wie Hunde das heisst sie hören auf ihre Namen (Schnitzel & Alki) und schlecken einem die Hand ab.



Echt? Davon hätte ich gern mal nen Bild. Also nicht vom schlecken, sondern von den Ratten.


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Juli 2008)

Bildr folgen sobald ichs endlich mal auf die Reihe bekomme die hochzuladen. Ich raff das immer noch nicht. Echt jetzt mal alles bekomm ich hin sogar ne Kaputte Graka bekomm ich heile gefummelt aber so n läppisches Bild ins Forum zu laden..... Naja werd mich da noch mal mit beschäftigen.


----------



## Lee (24. Juli 2008)

Ok Crashkurs: Du gehst auf "Antworten" (links unter dem letzten Post)
Gibst dann deinen Text ein.
Scrollst dann runter zu den zusätzlichen einstellungen und drückst auf
"Anhänge verwalten". Wenn du es nicht findest siehe Bild im Anhang^^

Dann auf dursuchen und das Bild von deinem PC auswählen, hochladen und warten. Dann einfach auf antworten drücken und fertig.

Sorry, wenn das jetzt rüberkommt als würde ich dich für einen noob halten. Das will ich natürlich nicht. Nur kann ich es gerade nicht anders erklären, bzw bin zu faul jetzt entsprechend umzuformulieren.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juli 2008)

Zu dem Crashkurs haben wir auch eine ganz ausführliche Anleitung.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## gata (9. August 2008)

@soulsnap

neulich schleppte so eine Vierjährige eine knuddelige Ratte rum, die beiden waren echt herzig

Wo bleiben die Bilder ?


----------



## kays (26. Oktober 2008)

Mal ein paar neue Bilder von unserem kleinen Stinker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aurionkratos (26. Oktober 2008)

Heulboje 

Ich habe hier zu Hause im Moment nur einen Wellensittich. Mal schaun, vlt gibts nachher ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben ein total süßes Meerschwein, das so süchtig nach salat ist wie quantenslipstream nach whisky


----------



## Xerver (28. Oktober 2008)

^^ ich hab zuhause auch nen haus und hof tiger^^
wegen ihr hab ich auch mal beim zokken in der esl verlorgen weil sie daurnd von unten gegen meinen ellenbogen mit ihren kopf gehauen hat^^
hinterher haben meine gegner gesagt dass sie sich gewundert haben warum ich so oft einfach nach oben geziehlt hätte^^(so ruckartik)^^

bilder kommen nachher wen ich zuhause bin^^


----------



## Chris (28. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein Tierchen,Mausi... 

e:ähh keine bilder....ahh jetzt


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

Unser Wauzi hat gestern das erste mal Schnee gesehen, erst war er erschrocken und dann hat er darin getaucht, naja so weit man jedenfalls bei 3cm Schnee abtauchen kann....lange nicht mehr so gelacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (25. November 2008)

Hab auch 2 Rattendamen


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

Punker ?

Die auf dem 2ten Bild ganz in der Ecke ist ja Putzig. Haben die auch Namen ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. November 2008)

meine 2 stubentieger


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

Ohhhhh, die würden sich bestimmt gut mit den 2 Ratten verstehen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Ohhhhh, die würden sich bestimmt gut mit den 2 Ratten verstehen




oh ja, die 2 hätten ihren spass 

Die drehen ja schon am rad wenn die ne fliege sehen 
Da braucht man keine fliegenklatsche^^


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

Wir hatten auch mal ne Katze die hat im Sommer immer die Mücken gefangen, war auch recht angenehm.


----------



## Mojo (25. November 2008)

Wir hatte auch mal ne Katze aber da war ich noch 2-3 Jahre und hab den Viech beim Schlafen immer die Augen aufgemacht. Dann ist die aus unerklärlichen Gründen abgehaut.


----------



## SlimShady99 (29. November 2008)

Ich hab zusammen mit meiner Schwester 2 Meerschweinchen. Wuscheli und Lilli - Wuscheli ist meins und heißt bei uns eigentlich "der Wuschel" und Lilli ist das von meiner Sis. Übrigens sind die Viecher überaschend intelligent: Wir lassen die bei uns Abends im Freilaufgehäge im Wohnzimmer rumlaufen und die packen es das Gehege aufzumachen O.o


----------



## buzty (29. November 2008)

so, auch mal unserer, auch letztens im schnee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (29. November 2008)

WO is er denn ??????


----------



## HeX (29. November 2008)

Also ich habe nen fetten schwarzen Kater Max (7 Jahre) und nen kleinen schwarzen Kater Felix (7 Monate).
Dann habe ich noch 2 Schildkröden (15 Jahre) und einige Goldfische die grad drausen im Teich frieren

Wenn ich Fotos finde werd ich paar posten


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2008)

Wir haben einen Kater,und der heißt Tom
Wir wohnen relativ am Rand vom Dorf,neben unserem garten sind nur noch Pferdewiesen,da hat der immer was zu tun.
Er kann rein und raus wann er will,wir haben eine Katzentür.
Sein Lieblingsplatz ist auf einem der großen Kissen auf unserem Sofa,da hat er immer den Überblick.
Er kommt mindestens 3x die Woche mit einer/zwei Mäusen nach Hause.
Er hatte mal einen Buder,der auch bei uns war,der ist Leider verschwunden,wir haben den jäger im verdacht
Aber der Tom ist der größte Schmusekater den ich kenne,immer wenn man auf dem Sofa sitzt kommt er,und will gekrault werden.
Er hat ein tolles wweiches fell und ist der beste Kater den ich mir vorstellen kann.
Er wiget immer zwischen 5,5 und 6 kilo,sein Vater ist eine Wildkatze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (29. November 2008)

Der ist ja putzig, Bild 3 ist ja mal sehr geil


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2008)

ich find der hat ein recht markantes gesciht der Tom
Das Bild ist NICHT bearbeitet,nur die Größe ist auf Forumsgröße geändert.
Das Foto ist aus zufall so geworden
Fische haben wir auch,draußen im Gatenteich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (29. November 2008)

schaut total verpennt aus der kleine Kerl


----------



## jaytech (29. November 2008)

@ Fabian 

Der hat ja ma voll die Riesen Pfoten

@ Topic

Das sind Pepino (getigert) & Momo (2 und 1 Jahr, groß und klein)

Sie liebt ihn abgöttisch...wie man auf Bild 2 sieht...


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2008)

Das ist ja echt süß.Das nennt man mal eine glückliche Liebe


jop stimmt,der hat echt große pfoten.
Am anfang lagen er und sein Bruder immer noch zusammen in dem Nähköpchen,dann passte nur noch einer rein und jetzt passt der alleine auch nichtmehr da rein.
Der kann übrigends Türen aufmachen,wir haben schon einen großteil der Türklinken nach oben gestellt,der kriegt die trotzdem auf.
Wenn er sich gerade geputzt hat dann guckt die Zunge immer ein bissl raus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn er sich gerade geputzt hat dann guckt die Zunge immer ein bissl raus



das machen meine 2 auch 

achja, katzen sind schon herliche wesen, die sind immer so berühigend, und was de für nen quatsch an stellen^^
Letztens musste ich eine aus nem wäschekorb befreien


----------



## Fabian (30. November 2008)

ja,unserer macht auch andauernd irgendeinen mist,dem kann man aber einfach nicht böse sein
Z.b Klettert der gerne den Ginko in unserem Garten hoch,und bricht dabei immer die ganzen neuen kleine Zweige ab


----------



## kays (30. November 2008)

@D!str(+)yer - Mit was spielt die Mietz denn da ? Schaut aus wie ein UFO


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. November 2008)

hehe, das sin son komische teil mit nem ball drin, der läuft da immer kreis^^

Meine Katzen haben mehr spielsachen als ich xD


----------



## kays (30. November 2008)

Du armer Kerl, lassen sie dich wenigstens Mitspielen ???


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. November 2008)

Manchmal


----------



## Biosman (30. November 2008)

So hier einmal mein Kater Spliffy 1 Jahr "Jung/Alt"

Und zum schluss nochmal unsere Schildkröte Trudy 5 Jahre alt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biosman (30. November 2008)

Hab hier grade nochmal 2 Fotos von der Schildkröte gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (30. November 2008)

Der Spliffy chillt mal mächtig


----------



## jaytech (1. Dezember 2008)

Das können meine beiden auch echt gut...

Sucht ma auf dem 2. Bild den Kopf


----------



## Sash (1. Dezember 2008)

wie kann man sich nur so verdrehen?


----------



## kays (1. Dezember 2008)

jaytech schrieb:


> Das können meine beiden auch echt gut...
> 
> Sucht ma auf dem 2. Bild den Kopf



Wie oft müsst ihr denn mit der Mietz zum Chiropraktiker ??? 
*http://www.chiropraktik-bund.de/Chiropraktiker.htm*


----------



## Amigo (1. Dezember 2008)

@jaytech: Ich hab auch 3 Katzen, aber so xtrem haben sich meine noch nich verdreht...  

@Kays: Chiropraktiker...


----------



## Biosman (1. Dezember 2008)

Hab nochen ein Sohn der 1 Jahr alt ist, der macht genau so viel unsinn wie mein Kater... Beides können sie insbesonders gut! Essen/Schlafen/Nerven 

p.s Als Haustier geht das ab er nicht durch oder? *FG*


----------



## jaytech (1. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem verdrehen ist schon krass oder!?

Dann haben wie noch nen Foto gemacht, aber dabei den kopf verdeckt...sieht nen bisschen gruselig aus, aber seht selbst...


----------



## Fabian (1. Dezember 2008)

meiner nochmal am chillen
wenn der öfter mal "etwas" nass durch sein katzentörchen reinkommt,dann legt der sich gerne auf die Heizung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaytech (2. Dezember 2008)

Da sieht man das er sich "pudelwohl" fühlt.


----------



## emmaspapa (2. Dezember 2008)

Na dann oute ich mich auch einmal . Der letzte Kater ist im August gestorben , zu Hause haben wir nun nur noch einen schwedischen Elchhundmix (Jämthund) und einen Jackie. Der Rest wird extern gelagert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (2. Dezember 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Der Rest wird extern gelagert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ziegen, Schafe, Kühe, Pferde, Nashörner, Elefanten, Wahle ????


----------



## emmaspapa (2. Dezember 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Ziegen, Schafe, Kühe, Pferde, Nashörner, Elefanten, Wahle ????


 
5 Pferde ......


----------



## Sash (2. Dezember 2008)

wow da hat einer einen kleinen zoo.. und was ist das für ein hund? man kann hunde mit elche mixen?


----------



## emmaspapa (2. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> wow da hat einer einen kleinen zoo.. und was ist das für ein hund? man kann hunde mit elche mixen?


 
Jupp Jämthund

Aus der Beschreibung :

_Der Jämthund gilt als furchtlos und energisch. Er ist ein ausdauernder Jäger, der ruhig und selbständig arbeitet. Auch er ist freundlich gegenüber Kindern und anderen Hunden. Seine Familie, Haus und Hof bewacht er._

Das kann ich bestätigen, ungebetenen Gästen geht er sofort an das Würstchen und lässt auch nur noch nach Kommando wieder los , dabei schaut er Dich mit treubraunen Augen an ......


----------



## kays (2. Dezember 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> 5 Pferde ......



Reit oder Arbeitspferde ? 

Bei meinen Eltern in der Nachbarschaft gibt es 3 Haflinger...was für Brocken kann ich dir sagen...ich hab ja eigentlich keine Scheu vor Tieren doch um Pferde mach ich einen großen Bogen.


----------



## emmaspapa (2. Dezember 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Reit oder Arbeitspferde ?
> 
> Bei meinen Eltern in der Nachbarschaft gibt es 3 Haflinger...was für Brocken kann ich dir sagen...ich hab ja eigentlich keine Scheu vor Tieren doch um Pferde mach ich einen großen Bogen.


 
Alles Reitpferde. 2 Ponys (die alten von meiner Tochter), der Rest größer und für den Turniersport ausgebildet.


----------



## Fabian (2. Dezember 2008)

@emmaspapa
die gucekn so als ob die nicht verbrechen könnten


----------



## Sash (2. Dezember 2008)

nennt mal bitte ein programm womit ich bilder runterscalieren kann. die 10mp von der cam sind ein wenig viel.. vorallem 5mb pro bild zu uploaden. danke schonmal...


----------



## Klutten (3. Dezember 2008)

Kostenfrei und recht umfangreich -> paint.net


----------



## emmaspapa (3. Dezember 2008)

GIMP 2 ist eine sehr gute Bildbearbeitungssoftware .....


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2008)

jo danke hab bereits paint.net installiert..

edit: ist das normal das der solange mein system optimieren will am ende der install?


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2008)

oh man in anderen foren hat ich solche probleme nicht. wenn hier mit imageshack zb ein bild hochlade und es hier einfügen will zeigt der mir in der vorschau nur immer den link, nicht das bild. hab auch auf grafikeinfügen geklickt.. oder wie ladet ihr hier bilder hoch?


----------



## DOTL (3. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> oh man in anderen foren hat ich solche probleme nicht. wenn hier mit imageshack zb ein bild hochlade und es hier einfügen will zeigt der mir in der vorschau nur immer den link, nicht das bild. hab auch auf grafikeinfügen geklickt.. oder wie ladet ihr hier bilder hoch?


 
It's not a bug, it's a feature 

Fremdhoster wie Imageshack wurden mit Absicht deaktiviert, um die Ladezeiten zu verbessern. In anderen Foren kannst du Imageshack Bilder einpflegen, dafür wartest du eine halbe Ewigkeit bis ein Bilderthread dieser Art geladen ist.
Zudem, dass der Beitreiber es gestattet die Forumsserver für Uploads zu nutzen ist ein enormes Zugeständnis. Jenes kenne ich wiederum aus anderen Foren nicht bzw. nur sehr selten.

Anleitung zum Bilderhochladen


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2008)

jo habs selber schon rausgefunden, aber danke.. einfach mal alle funktionen hier getestet und bilder sind hochgeladen, muß ich nur noch verlinken.


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BILD ZU BREIT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^endlich fertig.. hoffe sind nicht zu groß.. was meint ihr, welcher ist meiner?


----------



## Uziflator (3. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> ^^endlich fertig.. hoffe sind nicht zu groß.. was meint ihr, welcher ist meiner?


Ähm?? Welche denn ?
Ich seh da nichts von einem Bild!


Meinst du die Buchstaben? Wenn ja ich tipp auf das F.


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2008)

ups glaub lag daran das ich das album als privat markiert habe. nun ist es öffentlich und ihr solltet es sehen können.


----------



## Uziflator (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich tipp mal auf den Beagel!


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2008)

nope.. der große. süßer kleiner schisser..

das 4. von oben find ich geil..


----------



## Uziflator (3. Dezember 2008)

> nope.. der große. süßer kleiner schisser.


Raff ich nich!


Hä welcher den Jetz??


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2008)

der große schäferhund, felix. und er ist ein süßer kleiner schisser weil er vor allen angst hat.


----------



## Uziflator (3. Dezember 2008)

Aso jetz verstehen.


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2008)

jo und verdammt intelligent, zb erkennt er wenn werbung ist. oder zig kommandos die er eigentlich nicht kennen müßte.. schon lustig mit ihm.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> jo und verdammt intelligent, zb erkennt er wenn werbung ist.



Läuft er in der Werbung schnell auf Klo oder holt er dir nen Bierchen? Oder wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## Sash (4. Dezember 2008)

hehe ne ich trink kein bier, lieber cola.
ne wenn er zb raus will oder leckerchen will, stört der einen nicht während des films, aber sobald die werbung anfängt springt er auf und zeigt was er will. ich vermute der hört auf den unterschied in der lautstärke, da die werbung immer lauter ist. einmal einen tag mit dem beschäftigt hat man das gefühl der bekommt mehr mit als man einen hund zutrauen mag.


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2008)

so hier mal meine Kätzchens...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die stammen übrigens aus dem schönen Gailtal


----------



## kays (4. Dezember 2008)

beim letzten Bild fällt mir nur folgendes ein: Schluck du Luder......


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2008)

kays schrieb:


> beim letzten Bild fällt mir nur folgendes ein: Schluck du Luder......



Das ist aber ein Kater...


----------



## riedochs (4. Dezember 2008)

Das kann man aendern.


----------



## Fabian (4. Dezember 2008)

Beziehungskriese?


----------



## riedochs (4. Dezember 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> Beziehungskriese?



Ich? Nicht da sich wuesste. Eher ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## kays (4. Dezember 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> Beziehungskriese?



Du bringst doch immer wieder die geielsten Dinger


----------



## Sash (4. Dezember 2008)

schon lustig wie schnell dominante tier probleme hier auf den menschen übertragen werden.


----------



## Sash (4. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^chillig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^find ich irgendwie klasse, so bissig...


----------



## Lee (4. Dezember 2008)

Wäre mein Hamster nicht schon tot, würde ich ihn gerne zeigen. War enorm süß die kleine


----------



## kays (4. Dezember 2008)

@ Sash: Es ist verboten seinen Tieren Drogen zu geben.....tztztz


----------



## Fabian (4. Dezember 2008)

das mit den Beziehungskriese war auf die Katzen bezogen,nicht auf dich Riedochs.Sorry das du das falsch verstanden hast.
Weil die Katze den Kater in die Milch drückt


----------



## Fabian (4. Dezember 2008)

hatte auch nen Hamster,der ist aber an Krebs gestorben
Der hat einige Mordversuche von unserem Kater hinter sich,der Käfig hat ihn aber immer geschützt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir gibts so viele Tiere, das kann dauern mit Bildern. 

Ich zähl schon mal auf:


1 Hund
2 Katzen (eine davon meiner Schwester)
1 Meerschweinchen (meiner Schwester)
2 Wellensittiche (einer davon meiner Schwester)
5 Wachteln (meinem Vater)
viele viele Goldfische (im Gartenteich)


----------



## Sash (5. Dezember 2008)

aber die vögel lasst ihr nicht frei fliegen, oder? wäre ein gefundes fressen für die vierbeiner.

ps: eine katze ist deine schwester? oder ihr gehört eine katze?


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts so viele Tiere, das kann dauern mit Bildern.
> 
> Ich zähl schon mal auf:
> 
> ...



Bitte jeden Goldfisch einezeln fotografieren.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> aber die vögel lasst ihr nicht frei fliegen, oder? wäre ein gefundes fressen für die vierbeiner.


Ne wo denkst du hin...



Sash schrieb:


> ps: eine katze ist deine schwester? oder ihr gehört eine katze?


Ist doch eindeutig geschrieben, les noch mal genau. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Bitte jeden Goldfisch einezeln fotografieren.


Das kann dauern...


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab nen Vogel


----------



## Mojo (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd euch ja gern ein Bild von meinen mittlerweile toten Hasen zeigen, der mein Meerschweinchen totgewälzt hat, find das Pic aber nichtmehr.


----------



## kays (5. Dezember 2008)

Mojo schrieb:


> Ich würd euch ja gern ein Bild von meinen mittlerweile toten Hasen zeigen, der mein Meerschweinchen totgewälzt hat, find das Pic aber nichtmehr.



Was sind das denn für Zustände bei euch


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist es auch nicht viel besser:

Die beiden Katzen haben sich ständig in den Haaren und der Hund macht immer einen großen Bogen um die Katzen.


----------



## Sash (15. Dezember 2008)

liebe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (15. Dezember 2008)

Da stimmt doch was nicht, der große liegt unten ?


----------



## Sash (15. Dezember 2008)

der ist halt devot.


----------



## kays (15. Dezember 2008)

aber goldig die beiden, der kleine ist doch ein beagle oder ?


----------



## Sash (16. Dezember 2008)

jo, hündin namens mhaya, von meiner tante. bei vielen anderen die ängstlicher sind markiert felix den macho, aber die kann mit ihm machen was sie will.


----------



## [Bur4n] (16. Dezember 2008)

Eine von 2 frechen mietztatzten 

*BILD ZU BREIT. *


----------



## Fabian (16. Dezember 2008)

hören deine unde sofort auf dich?

Der köter von unserem nachbarn könnt ich echt manchmal abknallen.
So ein total gutassehender Hund(ka welche rasse) sieht total friedlich aus,aber das vieh hat einen scheiß charakter.
Wenn man am zaun vorbeigeht(bürgersteig) bellt einen das vie ununterbrochen an.
Wenn man denkt jetzt gleich kommt er wieder,dann kommt er antürlich nicht.
wenn man nicht daran denkt kommt eh kläffend aus dem gebüsch gegen den zaun gesprungen.
Insgesamt ist der total hinterlistig


----------



## Sash (16. Dezember 2008)

nur der große ist ja meiner. und der hört zu 95%. wenn ich was zum spielen in der hand hab kommt er sofort, wenn andere hunde kommen und der die sieht will er erstmal dahin solange ich ihn nicht ablenke. aber sonst hört er. wenn fremde zu uns aufs grundstück kommen verbellt er die meisten solange nicht einer vorher sagt ist alles ok mach platz oder so. den briefträger kann er nicht ab, jeden morgen wenn der kommt wird erstmal vorsorglich gebellt. ist aber normal, hunde wollen ihr reich beschützen, und wenn die bellen und der briefträger verschwindet sofort wieder fühlen die sich ja nur bestätigt. bei dem hund deines nachbarn gibts bestimmt auch einen simplen grund, den aber meist aussenstehende nie verstehen da die ihn nicht richtig kennen. meiner mag keine fremden menschen, ist da sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

Wir mussten heute die Entschedung treffen das wir unseren Hund wohl Anfang nächstes jahr auf seine letzte Reise schicken werden.


----------



## kays (17. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wir mussten heute die Entschedung treffen das wir unseren Hund wohl Anfang nächstes jahr auf seine letzte Reise schicken werden.



Das ist aber gar nicht schön, was hat er denn ?


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Das ist aber gar nicht schön, was hat er denn ?



Er kann altersbedingt (16 Jahre) kaum noch laufen und magert zusehens ab. Die Gelenke sind verkalkt und er hat Athrose.


----------



## Fabian (17. Dezember 2008)

schade um das Tier
aber wenn er leiddet wird das wohl das beste sein....


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2008)

ne, nur wenn man seinen eigenen opa auch abknallt.
ich würd alles medizinisch mögliche in den rein pumpen.. schmerzmittel gegen die schmerzen usw.. aber nie töten.


----------



## emmaspapa (18. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> ne, nur wenn man seinen eigenen opa auch abknallt.
> ich würd alles medizinisch mögliche in den rein pumpen.. schmerzmittel gegen die schmerzen usw.. aber nie töten.



Dumm nur das ein Tier Dir nicht sagen kann wo die Schmerzen sind und wie stark diese sind. Wir mussten auch unseren letzen Kater einschläfern lassen, Nierenversagen (festgestellt durch Blutuntersuchung). Die Werte waren extrem abnormal, er hatte mit Sicherheit schon Schmerzen und wäre qualvoll gestorben. Da erlöse ich dieses Tier lieber. Was ich im übrigen auch, wenn es erlaubt wäre, bei einem Menschen begrüßen würde.


----------



## Sash (18. Dezember 2008)

ja aber nur wenn ein mensch auch sagt ich will sterben. was ein hund/katze nicht kann.


----------



## riedochs (18. Dezember 2008)

Sorry Sash, aber das ist falsche Tierliebe. Unser Hund kann kaum noch mehr als 3 Schritte laufen und man sieht ihm an das er leidet. Klar hängen wir an ihm und genau deswegen wollen wir nicht das er unnötig leidet, auch wenn der Schritt mehr als hart ist.


----------



## Sash (18. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht geniesst er dennoch jeden tag den er noch auf der couch liegen kann.. könnt ihr nicht wissen. wieviele menschen gibts die nicht mehr laufen können und dennoch weiter laufen wollen?

edit: ähm, ups.. ich meinte natürlich weiter LEBEN wollen und nicht laufen..


----------



## gata (1. Januar 2009)

Wie haben Eure Vierbeiner Silvester überstanden ?
Meine Katzen haben  fasziniert auf der Fensterbank gesessen - endlich äktschen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Januar 2009)

Gute Frage...ich war nicht daheim. 
Aber wie ich meinen Wuff Wuff kenne hat der sich wieder unter dem Tisch verkrochen.


----------



## kays (1. Januar 2009)

Bei uns gab es leider so Idioten die meinten sie müssten die Knaller hinter unserem Hund herwerfen beim Gassi gehen. Da fällt einem nix mehr zu ein.....


----------



## Biosman (1. Januar 2009)

kays schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es leider so Idioten die meinten sie müssten die Knaller hinter unserem Hund herwerfen beim Gassi gehen. Da fällt einem nix mehr zu ein.....



Mir würde da was bei einfallen:

Umdrehen, hingehen und paar anne backen verteilen! Ganz einfach, bei Tierqualerei hört der spaß auf! Grade für Hunde is so ein Knall von einem Böller echt schädlich.


----------



## kays (1. Januar 2009)

Ich war leider nicht dabei meine Freundin war alleine. Aber bei Idioten die so etwas tun reicht auf die Backe hauen bei weiten nicht, kein Mensch mit Manieren und guter Kinderstube machst so etwas.


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2009)

hätten die das mit felix gemacht würden die das nie wieder tun. der ist zwar ein schisser und wollte so schnell wie möglich wieder rein als er die ersten knaller hörte, aber wenn so blagen vor dem stehen wird der sauer.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2009)

Zählen Fische auch zur Sparte "Haustier"? Wenn nicht, auch egal 

Ein 240 Liter Becken mit einigen Metall-Panzerwelsen, drei Antennenwelsen, mindestens jeweils zehn Neon- und Glühlichtsalmer und viele kleine Helfer; Garnelen. Amanogarnelen und Red Fire Garnelen. Letztere sind sehr vermehrungsfreudig, was mich erstmal nicht stören soll.

Außerdem habe ich einen kleinen Weißbauchigel, der mich Abends gut auf Trab hält. Vor allem, wenn ich das Tierchen mit Mühe aus dem Gehege heben kann. Autsch, das stachelt vielleicht


----------



## hyperionical (5. Januar 2009)

Zu Sylvester hat meine Katze hat in der hintersten Ecken des einzig fensterlosen Raum gessessen (Bad) und sich bei jedem Knall fast eingamacht.


----------



## kays (5. Januar 2009)

@Wannseesprinter  -  Wo hast du denn den kleinen Kerl gefunden ? Du peppelst den wohl gerade den Winter über auf ? und wo sind seine Geschwister ???

gruß Kays


----------



## Chris (5. Januar 2009)

der igel is ja echt süß...wo gibt es denn sowas? im zooladen?


----------



## FadeOfReality (5. Januar 2009)

abend

n igel als haustier is cool

ich hatte mal hamster.. 32 um genau zu sein (das kommt dabei raus wenn man einem scheinweibchen ein anderes nichtscheinweibchen kauft)

waren 6 würfe insgesamt glaub ich.. besser als fernsehen wenn da zwischen 6 und 11 kleine hamsterchen durchn riesen gehege wuseln.. wahnsinn

jetzt hab ich nur mehr n kater aber der is auch supi XD

@fotos: ich weiss er kann fies drein schauen aber er is grad müde und gähnt die ganze zeit leider hab ich erm nicht erwischt wenn er grad in die cam gegähnt hat (zu langsamer auslöser)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2009)

@ kays und Chris,

ich habe den Weißbauchigel (nicht zu verwechseln mit den Igel in unseren Wäldern) bei einem Reptiliengeschäft gesehen, der üblicherweise nie Igel im Sortiment hat. Dort habe ich sie gesehen, der Ladenbesitzer hat sie mir auf die Hand gesetzt und sie stachelte mich erstmal an. Nach einiger Zeit entkugelte sie sich und leckte meine gesamte Hand ab. Das war das Zeichen für "Rette mich!". 

Gesagt, getan. Am nächsten Abend fuhr ich bei dem Laden vorbei, danach direkt zum Baumarkt und baute ihr ein schönes Zuhause. Leider leidet die Dame namens Tiffy noch unter leichtem Stachelausfall, weil Stoffwechselstörungen vorliegen. Der Vorbesitzer bzw. der Reptilienladen hatte sie sehr einseitig bis sehr falsch ernährt, sodass die Wurzeln der Stacheln sich zurückbildeten.

War vor einer Woche beim Tierarzt. Sie hat vorsorglich nochmal eine Wurmkur bekommen und einige Tropfen auf die Haut der Stachel gegen Milben. Alles zur Vorsorge.

Weißbauchigel stehen nicht, wie der europäische braune Igel, unter Naturschutz und dürfen somit unbedenklich in den eigenen vier Wänden gehalten werden. Viele Igelarten sind Einzelgänger. Der Weißbauchigel weniger, es ist aber auch nicht schlimm, wenn sie einzeln gehalten werden.


----------



## kays (5. Januar 2009)

Wannseesprinter der Retter der Weißbauchigel . ABer echt knuffig die kleine. Wie schaut es denn mit der Größe aus ? mit was muss man da denn rechnen ?


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2009)

kays schrieb:


> Wannseesprinter der Retter der Weißbauchigel . ABer echt knuffig die kleine. Wie schaut es denn mit der Größe aus ? mit was muss man da denn rechnen ?



Hätte hier ein paar infos für dich!Weißbauchigel


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2009)

Mit der Größe des Igels? Sie passt problemlos auf eine Hand und wird bei normaler Ernährung sicherlich nicht schwerer als 700 Gramm. Das an die Hand gewöhnen ist echt eine Herausforderung. Irgendetwas hat ihr Vorbesitzer mit der Kleinen angestellt, dass sie extrem schreckhaft ist und teilweise auch sehr deutlich auf bestimmte Geräusche reagiert.

Aber schlau sind Igel: Ich habe ihr ein Klo in das Gehege gestellt, was normalerweise bei Frettchen etc. zum Einsatz kommt. Somit bleibt einem das Säubern des Einstreus erspart. Keine Minuten später benutzt sie die Toilette auch für diesen Zweck (siehe Bild).

Allerdings sollten die Ausscheidungen direkt weg gemacht werden, da Weißbauchigel auch sehr gerne ein Sandbad nehmen, wobei sie sich Sau...pardon, Igelwohl fühlen 

Das Gehege auf dem Bild ist als Auslauf gedacht. Ihr eigentlicher Unterschlupf mit Häuschen usw. ist aus Holz, wird per Thermostat gesteuert/erwärmt und hat einen geregelten Tag/Nachtrhythmus dank passender Beleuchtung. Helles Tageslicht (zusätzlich) kommt von einer Energiesparlampe und das Mondlicht wird mit einer schwachen 0.6 Watt LED-Lampe erzeugt.


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2009)

@Wannseesprinter

Wie hoch ist den bei denen die Lebenserwartung?

PS:Ich find die cool,würde aber bestimmt mein Hund den ganzen Tag anbellen.


----------



## BamBuchi (5. Januar 2009)

Süß der Igel 


Also Ich hab
- 3 Katzen


----------



## Klausr (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab eine Katze und 4 Aquarien von 54-450 Liter


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2009)

gata schrieb:


> Wie haben Eure Vierbeiner Silvester überstanden ?
> Meine Katzen haben  fasziniert auf der Fensterbank gesessen - endlich äktschen



Wir mussten unseren Hund am 30.12 einschläfern lassen.


----------



## Chris (6. Januar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Mit der Größe des Igels? Sie passt problemlos auf eine Hand und wird bei normaler Ernährung sicherlich nicht schwerer als 700 Gramm. Das an die Hand gewöhnen ist echt eine Herausforderung. Irgendetwas hat ihr Vorbesitzer mit der Kleinen angestellt, dass sie extrem schreckhaft ist und teilweise auch sehr deutlich auf bestimmte Geräusche reagiert.
> 
> Aber schlau sind Igel: Ich habe ihr ein Klo in das Gehege gestellt, was normalerweise bei Frettchen etc. zum Einsatz kommt. Somit bleibt einem das Säubern des Einstreus erspart. Keine Minuten später benutzt sie die Toilette auch für diesen Zweck (siehe Bild).
> 
> ...



is schon echt nen cooles tierchen,der sieht auch viel kleiner aus als die wald und wiesen igel


----------



## Uziflator (6. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wir mussten unseren Hund am 30.12 einschläfern lassen.


Mein Beileid!


----------



## majorguns (8. Januar 2009)

Auf dem Bildern sieht man eine meiner drei Katzen wie sie auf der Heitzung liegt...


----------



## Chris (8. Januar 2009)

schönes warmes plätzchen...is noch nich so alt dein tiger oder


----------



## majorguns (8. Januar 2009)

Geht die ist nur recht klein....ich glaub die is jetzt so 2 1/2 Jahre alt.
Wir haben die damals aus Tschechien im Urlaub mitgebracht, die hat sich sotzusagen ab dem ersten Tag als wir dort an unserem Ferienhaus angekommen sind bei uns eingewohnt deswegen haben wir die dann mitgenommen


----------



## Chris (8. Januar 2009)

ja irgendwann wird das herz weich bei solchen sachen
hab ich auch schon durch...die is uns auch mal zugelaufen und geblieben...ist aber schon lange her,sie lebt leider nicht mehr


----------



## majorguns (8. Januar 2009)

Tut mir leid für dich, sieht aber süß aus.
Meine Eltern wollten sie auch erst nicht mitnehmen aber irgendwann waren sie dann überredet.


----------



## majorguns (9. Januar 2009)

War mit meiner Katze heute draußen im Schnee spatzieren da hab ich mal zwei Fotos gemacht...


----------



## Fabian (9. Januar 2009)

Katze an leine?
Unser Tiger würd das nicht machen
Der hat seinen eigen Kopf und das ist auch gut so
Wozu gibts denn das Katzenloch

Unserer hatte gestern etwas schnee auf der nase,schade das ich das nicht fotographiert hab,so ein süßes bild


----------



## majorguns (9. Januar 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Katze an leine?
> Unser Tiger würd das nicht machen
> Der hat seinen eigen Kopf und das ist auch gut so
> Wozu gibts denn das Katzenloch
> ...


Naja unsere anderen beiden dürfen auch zwischendurch ohne Leine rauß aber die nicht die haut sonst sofort ab...
Unsere Katzen sind hald eigendlich nur Hauskatzen und kommen nur selten rauß da unser "netter" Nachbar keine Katzen mag und auch schon eine von uns erschossen hat


----------



## Sash (9. Januar 2009)

den hät ich gekillt.


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> den hät ich gekillt.



Ich aber auch!

Wer meinem Tier weh tut wird erschossen!


----------



## majorguns (9. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich aber auch!
> 
> Wer meinem Tier weh tut wird erschossen!


Was glaubt ihr was mein Vater mit dem gemacht hat?....
Gut gekillt nicht aber ordendlich ein auf die mütze bekommen hat der als der das "voller stolz meinem vater ins gesicht gesagt hat"
bei solchen sachen versteht mein vater keinen spaß.
Naja und eine ist uns leider mal vom auto überfahren worden...
deshalb dürfen unsere katzen nur noch unter aufsicht raus ist besser für sie.


----------



## Fabian (9. Januar 2009)

ist der Jäger oder wieso hat der ne Flinte zuhause?
Aber wieso würd eure Katze denn abhauen?
Unserer kann auch Nachts raus,egal immer wann er will
Naja wir wohnen auch nicht direkt in der Stadt,aber auch nicht auf dem Land.
Ich glaube wenn jemand unseren Tieger extra verletzen würde dann wird der die nächste zeit nichtmerh glücklich.
Wenn er ihn töten würde,würd ich glaube ich dem sein haus abfackeln..
Zum glück sind bei uns nur Tierliebe nachbarn

Kann man den Spast nicht deshalb anzeigen?


----------



## majorguns (9. Januar 2009)

Ja der is Jäger und er sagte es wär ANGEBLICh eine wildernde Katze gewesen.
Wir wohnen auch auf dem Land, auf einem Bauernhof nur leider führt an der einen Seite eine relativ oft befahrende Straße her...
Naja abhaun wer weiß die ist sehr "aktiv" die Katze wen du ine Sekunde nicht hingukuckst fitscht die dir schon durch aber so is die immer ganz lieb is nur halt ein wenig hyperaktiv .
Ich weiß garnicht ob mein Vater den angezeigt hat damals aber hätte wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts gebracht... naja die Welt ist halt gemein und ungerecht (zu mindestens viele Menschen).


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

Wildernde Katzen und Hunde sind ein Problem. Allerdings sollte man immer mit Bedacht handeln.


----------



## Chris (10. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wildernde Katzen und Hunde sind ein Problem. Allerdings sollte man immer mit Bedacht handeln.




jepp,die dürfen sogar die jäger erschießen wenn sie im wald streunern


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mein kleines Mäuschen verloren. Genau vor einem Monat bin ich mit ihr beim Tierarzt gewesen und sie hat alles bekommen, was zu ihrer Gesundheit beiträgt. Gerade, als ich von der Arbeit kam, lag sie in ihrem Häuschen und hat nicht mehr geatmet. Hoffentlich ist sie schmerzfrei eingeschlafen. Die genaue Ursache ist mir leider nicht ganz klar. Vielleicht war sie schon eine sehr alte Dame.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Möge sie in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2009)

Immer schade sowas
Dann such ihr mal einen schönen Platz wo sie dann für immer ruht...


----------



## Nickles (30. Januar 2009)

Ich bin in solchen sachen "sensibel"
Ich kann keine berichte im fernsehen über tierqüalerei schauen,da wird mir richtig schlecht dabei!
dass das tier so hilflos ist,und mann gar nichts dagegen tun kann macht mich verrückt...
hab selbst 3 kater 



> Möge sie in Frieden ruhen. 		     Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das geht mir jetzt auch schon nahe


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (31. Januar 2009)

@all: Schöne Tiere

Vor 2 Jahren ist unsere katze vergiftet worden. Sie hat die letzten Tage ihres lebens nicht mehr richtig bewegt und konnte auch nicht mehr richtig Essen. Die Nieren und Blase haben versagt und durch die Arbeit haben wir sie immer ins Warme Bad auf ein Kissen mit Decke gelegt. Dann ist Sie hoffentlich ohne Schmerzen eingeschlafen und gestorben. Wenn ich wüsste wer es war, da wüsste ich garnicht was ich machen würde. Jetzt haben wir so ein Dummes Vieh von Perser katze. Voll hinterhältich und hatte knapp ein Dreiviertel Jahr Angst vor mir und nicht zu vergessen seit 7 Jahren einen treu-doofen Hund. Die Rasse ist nicht zu erahnen, da wir ihn aus dem Tierheim haben. Wir sagen immer, eine Mischung aus Ziege und Treppengelender.^^ 
Bilder folgen bald. Ist jetzt zuspät dafür.


----------



## Sash (31. Januar 2009)

ja komisch, wenn ich im tv seh wie kinder oder sonstige menschen verrecken macht mir das nix.. tiere kann ich nicht leiden sehen, die sind unschuldig.


----------



## BamBuchi (31. Januar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich habe mein kleines Mäuschen verloren. Genau vor einem Monat bin ich mit ihr beim Tierarzt gewesen und sie hat alles bekommen, was zu ihrer Gesundheit beiträgt. Gerade, als ich von der Arbeit kam, lag sie in ihrem Häuschen und hat nicht mehr geatmet. Hoffentlich ist sie schmerzfrei eingeschlafen. Die genaue Ursache ist mir leider nicht ganz klar. Vielleicht war sie schon eine sehr alte Dame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ein schönes Tier


----------



## Janny (31. Januar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich habe mein kleines Mäuschen verloren. Genau vor einem Monat bin ich mit ihr beim Tierarzt gewesen und sie hat alles bekommen, was zu ihrer Gesundheit beiträgt. Gerade, als ich von der Arbeit kam, lag sie in ihrem Häuschen und hat nicht mehr geatmet. Hoffentlich ist sie schmerzfrei eingeschlafen. Die genaue Ursache ist mir leider nicht ganz klar. Vielleicht war sie schon eine sehr alte Dame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voll Süüüüss


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

Armes Ferkel HEUL


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

> ja komisch, wenn ich im tv seh wie kinder oder sonstige menschen verrecken macht mir das nix.. tiere kann ich nicht leiden sehen, die sind unschuldig.


das ist genau mein gedanke.

Wobei,kinder vieleicht nicht.


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

ja komisch, wenn ich im tv seh wie kinder oder sonstige menschen verrecken macht mir das nix.. tiere kann ich nicht leiden sehen, die sind unschuldig.

DU *Beleidigung entfernt*! wiso sind bitte Kinder schuldig?


----------



## Sash (31. Januar 2009)

kinder sind unschuldig, aber nur bis zu einem gewissen alter. dann sind sie schuldig.


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

Er meinte sicherlich menschen und das mit den kindern ist ihm rausgrutscht.


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Er meinte sicherlich menschen und das mit den kindern ist ihm rausgrutscht.



Das will ich schwer hoffen war!
Selbst wenn kann man das Ändern! wenn es ihm denn ausgerucht ist.


----------



## GoZoU (31. Januar 2009)

Also liebe Leute, wir kehren hier am besten ganz schnell zum Topic zurück. Die Geschichte driftet sonst etwas zu sehr ab. Posts, die nicht mit dem Thema zu tun haben oder Beleidigungen enthalten werden kommentarlos entfernt und der User mit den entsprechenden Punkten beschenkt werden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

Hier ein foto von einem meiner kater
weitere fotos werden in meinem album zu sehen sein)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saudumm (1. Februar 2009)

Hab grad n Foto von meinem Hund gefunden. Quali is nicht grad super


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

Mein 2ter kater:
Fleki



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (7. Februar 2009)

Zwei meiner acht Mausels 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

Och wie Süß sind die denn?

  

Wie alt sin die den?

Lg


----------



## HeNrY (7. Februar 2009)

Die weiße ist jetzt etwa 5 Monate alt, die braune (auf dem s/w-Bild) ist jetzt etwa ein Jahr alt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Februar 2009)

Das erste Foto ist ja mal genial, dieser Blick. Putzig. Nur werfen sie dir 'nen kleinen Bob auf die Hand,wenn es gerade nicht sein sollte


----------



## HeNrY (7. Februar 2009)

Ja, das ist der Nachteil 
Aber wenn sie wirklich zahm sind, (so wie eine der braunen), dann machen sie auch das nicht


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

Wie alt werden so Mäuse?


Achja, das ist meine


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (7. Februar 2009)

So 2-3 Jahre,

Eine von mir hatte einen Tumor, und wurde leider nur 1Jahr alt. -_-

Hatte auch schon mal junge Mäuse.... (Trächtige Maus beim kauf bekommen)


----------



## BTMsPlay (8. Februar 2009)

Das ist einer von meinen 22


----------



## Sash (8. Februar 2009)

du hast 22 hunde??


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (8. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht wohnt er in einem skandinavischem Land und hat mehrere oder einen Hundeschlitten. 

Spaß beseite, ich finde der ist ja mal richtig knuddelig.


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

Rocco:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emmaspapa (8. Februar 2009)

Zuwachs

British Kurzhaar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

alles gute kleines


----------



## HeNrY (8. Februar 2009)

Ich liebe Katzen, die sind immer voll knuffig (und auch eigenwillig )


----------



## emmaspapa (8. Februar 2009)

Danke  Er ist schon ein Teufel. Schlimmer als die Hunde, ein echter Bettelkönig .... Steht immer als erster am Tisch und will was haben  Und die Eier sind schon riesig .....


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

> Ich liebe Katzen, die sind immer voll knuffig (und auch eigenwillig )



Ich auch


----------



## gata (30. April 2009)

Es ist Frühling, gibt es junge Katzen, Welpen, Mäuse etc  in der Community  ??  Ein paar Fotos wären nett


----------



## holzkreuz (2. Mai 2009)

1. Bild: Pythonbock aus 04

2. Bild: Pythondame aus 08 die seit Sonntag bei mir ist.

Mäuse gibts bei mir auch ab und zu...


----------



## kays (2. Mai 2009)

Zwar kein Haustier aber vielleicht weiss von euch einer was es ist ????
Ist mir beim rumspielen mit der Cam vor die Linse gekommen


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2009)

Das sieht irgendwie nach Zecke aus... *O_o*


----------



## kays (2. Mai 2009)

war auch mein erster gedanke, aber rot ?
und recht schnell war das tierchen auch noch


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht ne Feuerwanze?


----------



## BamBuchi (2. Mai 2009)

Sieht aus wie eine Zecke mit Sonnenbrand.


----------



## kays (2. Mai 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie eine Zecke mit Sonnenbrand.



ich geh kaputt


----------



## axel25 (2. Mai 2009)

Sowas kenne ich, letzten Sommer gesehen!

Zecke mit Sonnebrand


----------



## exoRR (2. Mai 2009)

Das ist eine _Samtmilbe_.
Habs grad im Biobuch nechgeschlagen, wusste dass ich da neulich ein Bild von der gesehen hatte.


----------



## kays (2. Mai 2009)

@exoRR - hast recht das ist das Tier...Wiki sagt ist die größte heimische Milbenart..wieder was dazugelernt

Hab da aber noch so ein Tier, wobei ich mir aber auch da nicht ganz sicher bin über Herkunft und Rasse...grins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (4. Mai 2009)

Der arme Hund.


----------



## Nucleus (4. Mai 2009)

Sieht nicht so aus als würde er besonders leiden


----------



## kays (4. Mai 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der arme Hund.



keine sorge, den ohren geht es gut


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Mai 2009)

Wie katz und Maus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wie katz und Maus



Ist das eine X8 oder X5 ?


----------



## Nucleus (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist eine Katze...

*SCNR*


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Das ist eine Katze...
> 
> *SCNR*



Ne das rechte vieh ^^ (nimm vieh net auf die katze bezogen)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Mai 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Das ist eine Katze...
> 
> *SCNR*






Wo er recht hat, hat er recht ^^



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist das eine X8 oder X5 ?




Ne X5, aber die erste Version, nicht die shice refresh mit den Plastik stat Alu knöpfen!


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wo er recht hat, hat er recht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok, dachte schon du hast auch ne X8 so wie ich aber die sah dann doch etwas anders aus.
Das Mauspad habe ich aber. Gewonnen bei PCGH ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ah ok, dachte schon du hast auch ne X8 so wie ich aber die sah dann doch etwas anders aus.
> Das Mauspad habe ich aber. Gewonnen bei PCGH ^^




Hab ich auch gewonnen 
Hab das sogar zweimal, weil ich es mir 2 Wochen bevor ich es gewonnen hab auch noch gekauft hab -.-


----------



## kays (20. Mai 2009)

Mal was aktuelles von unserem Wauzi *Stolz bin* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (20. Mai 2009)

Früher hatten Rettungshunde ein Fässchen Schnaps um den Hals. Der moderne Hund trägt das wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## kays (20. Mai 2009)

lach, nein das trägt jetzt der Rettungshundeführer...


----------



## Fabian (20. Mai 2009)

Das Bild finde ich echt gut,wie der schaut,das sieht echt süß aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Mai 2009)

Unsere Katze   






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (21. Mai 2009)

Aufpassen mit der Wäsche


----------



## Gott des Stahls (21. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Beiden Kater


----------



## roadgecko (22. Mai 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Beiden Kater



1. Killer Blick


----------



## Gott des Stahls (22. Mai 2009)

Joah,der hat den Killer Blick.Der haut euch alle um
Ist aber ziemlich Fett
Aso hab ich vergessen,ich hab ja auch noch ne Katze


----------



## kays (22. Mai 2009)

die Mitzekotze auf dem ersten Bild hat ja ein geiles Fell, Hauskatze ?


----------



## Gott des Stahls (23. Mai 2009)

Der Schwarz-weiße,Felix,ist ein normaler Hauskater,die beiden anderen,Alena "Leni" und Carlo,sind Halbperser


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Kater, kuckt blöd wie immer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## Gott des Stahls (27. Mai 2009)

Ey so guckt meiner auch oft
Katzen und Kater sind einfach die besten,mit denen kann man Prima Faulenzen


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Das ist echt überl wie verwöhnt das Vieh ist, nur am pennen.

Und wenn er mal wach ist frißt er und dann kommt er angeschnört und will gestreichelt werden damit er direkt wieder einpennen kann. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Nucleus (28. Mai 2009)

Hmmm... so klingt das, wenn meine Freundin über mich redet


----------



## kays (28. Mai 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Kater, kuckt blöd wie immer.
> 
> 
> 
> MfG DanielX




Würde ich auch wenn man mich am Tisch festgeklebt hätte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Mai 2009)

kays schrieb:


> Würde ich auch wenn man mich am Tisch festgeklebt hätte


  

looool


----------



## Xyrian (1. Juni 2009)

Hier mal zwei von unseren. Eins meiner Lieblingsbilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch eins, da hab ich meiner Kleinen einen Helm gebastelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juni 2009)

lol die dickere muss wieder oben liegen


----------



## kays (2. Juni 2009)

die Maske ist ja mal der Brüller, erinnert mich an Professor Chaos von South Park  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Juni 2009)

So, Ich bring auch mal meine Tierchen mit ein.
Der Hund heist Romeo und wir haben Ihn mit knapp 1,5 Jahren aus dem Tierheim gehollt.
Er wurde bei Mülltonnen ausgesetzt. Armes Tier.
Aber was genau für eine Rasse er ist, weis keiner. Wir Sagen immer eine Kreuzung aus Ziege und Treppengeländer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt noch unsere Katze Pascha.
Er ist ebenfalls aus dem Tierheim. Er wurde im Winter im Wald ausgesetzt.
Wäre fast erfrohren. Er hatte am Anfang nur vor mir Panische Angst, aber das hat sich jetzt gelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist eine gute Idee die Haustiere aus dem Tierheim zu holen. Manche Stories gehen einen richtig ans Herz =(


----------



## Fabian (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Tiere sich dann erstmal eingelebt haben und man sich gut versteht merkt man auch das diese dankbar dafür sind.

Unser Kater hatte mal einen Bruder,die haben beide bei uns "gewohnt".
Der bruder wurde mit knapp einem Jahr vom Jäger erschossen weil er anscheined Kaninchen "gewildert" hätte.
Der hatte sogar schiss vor meinem hamster.......,da jagt der keine Kaninchen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juni 2009)

Einfach so vom Jäger erschossen? Sowas sollte mit einer Satten Geldstrafe bestraft werden. Die können doch nicht einfach Haustiere abknallen?! Eine Katze ist doch nun wirklich von einem Wildschwein oder Reh zu unterscheiden. 

Die können doch nicht auf alles Schießen was sich bewegt  

Ich würde aus Wut dem sein Hochsitz abfackeln


----------



## computertod (2. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich würde aus Wut dem sein Hochsitz abfackeln



der wird sich bedanken


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juni 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> der wird sich bedanken



Ich hätte noch ganz andere Gedanken, Hochsitz abfackeln wäre das sanfteste  

Würdest du es einfach so hinnehmen wenn ein Jäger dein Haustier tötet?


----------



## Sash (2. Juni 2009)

ich würd ihn abfackeln wenn einer drin ist.
ne jäger sind dumme killer, mehr nicht. jeder der schonmal mehrere getroffen hat wird dies bestätigen. die machen das nur weil sie baller und töten wollen, aber wird killerspiele spiele sind die kranken, alles klar..


----------



## computertod (2. Juni 2009)

@Fr3@k
ich hab nen Jäger in meiner Verwandtschaft 
ich würd in Anzeigen und "Schadensersatz" verlangen


----------



## Fabian (2. Juni 2009)

Man kann ihm ja nicht wirklich was nachweisen....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juni 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Man kann ihm ja nicht wirklich was nachweisen....



Ach komisch warum denn nicht? Wenn ein Jäger dich abballert geht es doch auch


----------



## juergen28 (2. Juni 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Man kann ihm ja nicht wirklich was nachweisen....




Und darin liegt das Problem. Man steht meistens nicht direkt daneben wenn die unsere Katzen und Hunde abknallen.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ne Katze, Goldfische und nen Kaiserskorpion als Haustier, wobei der Skorpion aus dem Haus draußen bleibt xD.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## riedochs (2. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Einfach so vom Jäger erschossen? Sowas sollte mit einer Satten Geldstrafe bestraft werden. Die können doch nicht einfach Haustiere abknallen?! Eine Katze ist doch nun wirklich von einem Wildschwein oder Reh zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Die können doch nicht auf alles Schießen was sich bewegt
> 
> Ich würde aus Wut dem sein Hochsitz abfackeln



Der Besitzer ist fuer sein Tier verantwortlich! Verirrt sich dein Haustier in den Wald und erweckt den Anschein das es dort lebende Wildtiere jagt ist der Jaeger schon fast dazu verpflichtet dein Haustier zu toeten.

Im uebrigen erwacht bei so manchem Haustier der Jagdtrieb wenn es in der "Wildnis" ist.


----------



## Sash (2. Juni 2009)

juergen28 schrieb:


> Und darin liegt das Problem. Man steht meistens nicht direkt daneben wenn die unsere Katzen und Hunde abknallen.


 naja ich würd dann endlich mal das anwenden können was ich bei der bundeswehr gelernt hab. töten. sorry aber bei sowas werd ich aggressiv. und ich kann garantiert besser mit seinem gewehr umgehen als er selbst. auch wenn er läuft....


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Juni 2009)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei von unseren. Eins meiner Lieblingsbilder


Das errinnert mich an die Hochbetten der letzten Klassenfahrt 



Xyrian schrieb:


> Und hier noch eins, da hab ich meiner Kleinen einen Helm gebastelt



Göttlich


----------



## Fabian (3. Juni 2009)

Sagen wir es so,rechts von uns ist Stadt,links ist nur Wiese/Äcker.
Dank einer Katzentür können die immer rein und raus wann sie wollen,auch nachts.

Der eine unserer Kater schleppt ständig Mäuse an,die dort im überfluss rumlaufen.
Der andere der dem Jäger zum Opfer gefallen war  hatte so gut wie nie eine nach Hause gebracht.
Der war halt einfach schreckhafter wenn es um andere Tiere ging.

Außerdem halte ich einen nichtmal ausgewachsenen Kater nicht für eine Gefahr für die Tiere die der jäger jagt.....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Besitzer ist fuer sein Tier verantwortlich! Verirrt sich dein Haustier in den Wald und erweckt den Anschein das es dort lebende Wildtiere jagt ist der Jaeger schon fast dazu verpflichtet dein Haustier zu toeten.
> 
> Im uebrigen erwacht bei so manchem Haustier der Jagdtrieb wenn es in der "Wildnis" ist.




Schonmal Katzen gehabt? Das sind freie Tiere die überall rumstreunen. 

Und was ist daran so schlimm wenn eine Katze einen Hasen jagd?? 

Der Jäger jagd doch auch, also soll ich ihn auch abknallen da ich keine andere Wahl hab?


----------



## riedochs (4. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Schonmal Katzen gehabt? Das sind freie Tiere die überall rumstreunen.
> 
> Und was ist daran so schlimm wenn eine Katze einen Hasen jagd??
> 
> Der Jäger jagd doch auch, also soll ich ihn auch abknallen da ich keine andere Wahl hab?



Hast du schonmal Wild gesehen das von wildernden Haustieren lebendig angefressen liegen gelassen worden ist? Ich schon. Ist kein schoener Anblick. Jagd ist heute mehr Hegen und Pflegen um die einzelnen Bestaende zu schuetzen. Ausserdem keinnt dein Haustier keine Schonzeiten. Wenn deine Katze einen Hasen toetet der im Bau 10 Junge hat, dann werden die elendig verhungern/verdursten.

Im uebrigen kannst du zum Thema freilaufende Katzen mal meinen Nachbarn fragen, dem scheissen die Drecksviecher den Garten zu, aus den Grund kommt mir keine Katze ins Haus.


----------



## [Jig$aW] (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mal ein Meerschweinchen. Krümel ich vermisse dich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Wild gesehen das von wildernden Haustieren lebendig angefressen liegen gelassen worden ist? Ich schon. Ist kein schoener Anblick. Jagd ist heute mehr Hegen und Pflegen um die einzelnen Bestaende zu schuetzen. Ausserdem keinnt dein Haustier keine Schonzeiten. Wenn deine Katze einen Hasen toetet der im Bau 10 Junge hat, dann werden die elendig verhungern/verdursten.
> 
> Im uebrigen kannst du zum Thema freilaufende Katzen mal meinen Nachbarn fragen, dem scheissen die Drecksviecher den Garten zu, aus den Grund kommt mir keine Katze ins Haus.




Hegen und Pflegen, ja is klar. Ich war einmal bei ner Treibjagd mit. Sicherlich nie wieder. 

Sowas feiges habe ich noch nie vorher erlebt. 

Und eine Katze wird nicht ein Reh killen. Mein Hund würde ich nie alleine in den Wald rennen lassen  

Und das wird sicher nicht der letzte Hase auf der Welt gewesen sein. Ich glaube nicht das Haustiere mehr wildern als Menschen oder andere Tiere im Wald


----------



## Sash (4. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hegen und Pflegen, ja is klar. Ich war einmal bei ner Treibjagd mit. Sicherlich nie wieder.
> 
> Sowas feiges habe ich noch nie vorher erlebt.
> 
> ...



amen. aber diese feigen jäger finden immer ne ausrede.


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2009)

"Sport"-Jagen ist feige.

Das was sonst getan wird, ist notwendig - selbst wenn das paradox klingt.

Hier sollten sich Einige mal mit der Realität auseinandersetzen und die rosarote Brille abnehmen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2009)

Ja türlich. Es war sicher notwendig die Katze zu töten die die Welt mal erleben wollte. Katzen sind nunmal Raubtiere, das ist doch kein Grund sie abzuschießen. 

Wenn dein Haustier getötet wird hast du sicherlich nicht mehr diese Meinung


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2009)

Um zu verhindern, dass sie erschossen, überfahren, gestohlen oder sonstwas werden, sollte man sich seiner Verantwortung bewusst sein, und Katzen gar nicht erst raus lassen 

Und wenn die Wohnung/das Haus zu klein ist, um eine Katze nur drinnen zu halten, sollte man sich überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist sich eine anzuschaffen.


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Juni 2009)

ich hab selbst ne Katze und die jumped durch ganz Neureut (da wohn ich) und ist noch nie was passiert ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2009)

Katzen sind keine Tiere die man einsperrt. Katzen sind freie Tiere. 
Natürlich gibts auch diese dicken Hauskatzen die nur schlafen und essen. 

Aber das ist eher selten


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2009)

Ohje... jetzt hab' ichs hier mit nem Haufen verblendeter Weltverbesserer zu tun.

Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß beim Suchen der Verantwortung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Juni 2009)

alles ok?


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2009)

Jepp, meine Katzen leben allesamt


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Juni 2009)

toller Thread, da zeig ich euch doch mal glatt meinen Stubentiger.

Er heisst Hugo, ist sei dem 01.06 3 Jahre alt und fast genauso lang hab ich ihn nun auch ... Ihn wollte damals keiner haben weil er schon als Kätzchen ein Einzelgänger und "leicht" Verhaltensgestört war (musste per Hand auf die Welt geholt werden > Sauerstoffmangel) aber als ich ihn das erste mal gesehen hab wusste ich gleich das es keinen anderen Kater für mich geben kann 

Mitlerweile ist er echt super lieb aber ab und an hat er dann doch mal seine kleinen Aussetzer, das ging Ende letzten Jahres sogar soweit das er mich in den Arm biss und ich deswegen in die Notaufnahme musste ... Meistens liegt er aber nur faul rum und das am liebsten bei mir aufm Schoss ^^ Meine Freundin ignoriert er interessanterweise meistens, es sei denn sie hat futter ... aber wenn sie z. B. mal mit mir meckert oder mich ärgert versucht er mich jedesmal zu verteidigen ...


----------



## Fabian (4. Juni 2009)

@Nucleus:Ich finde katzen brauchen ihre freiheit.Wenn man z.B unseren kater einsperren würde dann würd er eingehen,da er es von klein auf gewöhnt ist raus zu können wenn er lust dazu hat.
Draußen kann er jagen und toben ohne das er jemanden stört/etwas zerstört.Außerdem gibt es viel mehr für ihn zu entdecken,Katzen sind ja neugierig.
Unser Haus hat 290 qm,also könnte man ihn theoretisch auch nur drinne halten...


----------



## ole88 (17. Juni 2009)

bei der werbung würd ich am liebsen was tun was mit einer strafanzeige nicht erledigt ist.
ok für alle die sich aufregen ist ne initiative von Noah e.V. das die menschen wach werden, find ich sehr gelungen die kampagne bevor wieder ein welpe unterm weihnachtsbaum landet und dann später nur noch ein klotz am bein ist.

dafür mal meine zwei stinker


----------



## gata (26. Juni 2009)

katz drinnen oder draußen:
neulich hab ich in der Nzz einen Artikel gelesen, dass man Katzen durchaus nur drinnen halten kann, sie dürfen sich nur nicht langweilen ... und ganz wichtige Aussage: Katzen lieben Unordnung 

dies sind übrigens zwei Findelkatzen, 6 und 9 Jahre alt - die Katze (grauweiß) ist bei schönem Wetter gern mal ein  Stündchen draußen, aber länger nicht und der Kater ist einfach zu feige


----------



## Nucleus (26. Juni 2009)

Hier ein Teil unserer WG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (26. Juni 2009)

@Nucleus
was soll den das auf dem ersten bild sein?


----------



## Nucleus (26. Juni 2009)

Das ist ein Chinese Crested - ein Chinesischer Schopfhund


----------



## mr_sleeve (26. Juni 2009)

war klar das der aus China oder zumindesest aus dem östlichen bereich kommt  der is ja sooo klein ^.^


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Juni 2009)

Gute Fotos


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

dei katz gefällt mir tausenmal mehr als diese beiden naja ich sachs mal vorsichtig kleinsthunde, ich weiß net warum man sich sowas zulegt, bitte net persönlich nehmen, aber wenn ich seh was für krankheiten solche kleinst hunde haben weil se einfach kaputt gezüchtet sind, und auch sonst so, mir sind husky größe oder deutscher schäferhund einfach lieber.


----------



## Nucleus (26. Juni 2009)

Was hat die Größe mit der Anfälligkeit für Krankheiten zu tun?

Ist Tom Cruise wegen seinen 1,40m anfälliger für irgendwas?

Außerdem hat jede Rasse typische Krankheitsbilder - auch ein Schäferhund mit seiner Hüftdysplasie.

Wenn man so argumentiert, dürfte es außer dem Wolf keine anderen Hunde geben... und selbst die haben unter Garantie ihre Wehwehchen


----------



## mr_sleeve (26. Juni 2009)

deswegen kauf ich mir auch nen Elefant


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

hm schon mal gesehn kleiner hund bellt großen an großer hund intressiert das nicht, und so is es meisten die kleinen töllen kläffen meist, nein ich sachs nur ich persönlich mag solche fussvorlegern nich. persönliche erfahrung.


----------



## Nucleus (26. Juni 2009)

Entweder ist das selektive Wahrnehmung oder Du hast Recht.

Ich würde spontan behaupten, beides.

Immerhin züchten wir Hunde - auch Kleine.
Die Kleinen scheinen ihre fehlende Körpergröße mit dem entsprechenden Auftreten kompensieren zu wollen.

Allerdings möchte ich Dich darauf hinweisen mit Verallgemeinerungen etwas umsichtiger zu sein.
Immerhin sind auch nicht alle Deutschen blond und blauäugig 

15 Jahre Erfahrung in der Hundezucht haben uns gezeigt, dass kleine Hunde vollwertige Hunde sind, die keineswegs anfälliger für Krankheiten sind als Große.
Das wäre auch unlogisch - siehe das Beispiel mit Tom Cruise 

Was das Verhalten betrifft, kann ich so viel noch hinzufügen, dass ich auch schon oft genug total ruhige, kleine Hunde erlebt habe, denen es am Ärschlein vorbei ging, dass ein großer Kraftprotz meinte sich aufspielen zu müssen. 

Das Verhalten der Hunde ist in erster Linie Erziehungssache - zum Schluss ist aber immer noch eine Prise Instinkt dabei


----------



## Sash (26. Juni 2009)

^^und viel eigener character vom hund..
ich hab nen großen schäferhund, wie die meine bilder auch zeigen.. und der wird draussen meistens von kleinen hunden angegiftet. solange er an der leine ist spielen die sich auf, aber wehe einmal der ist los, dann kreischen die wie schweine.


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

hm dann hab ich bisher nur so kleine pissviecher kennengelernt damals wie ich noch zeitung ausgetragen habe immer ging mir son kleiner dackel an die beine, tja dann meinte er mal er muss mich anspringen naja is er halt a stück weit dann geflogen, ich verabscheue gewalt gegen tiere hab ja selbst zwei kater und ich liebe tiere wirklich aber da wars zuviel weil ich ich mag keine zähne im wadenbein haben.


----------



## Fabian (26. Juni 2009)

@Nucleus: Dein Hund(nicht der Chinesiche) erinnert mich an den aus "Men in Black"


----------



## mr_sleeve (26. Juni 2009)

XD aber ich glaub nicht das der reden kann 
und wenn er reden könnte dann wahrscheinlich nich so wie der aus MIB


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

hm stimmt der sieht echt so aus


----------



## superman1989 (27. Juni 2009)

hab nen kanikel , 4 vögel und ne Schildkröte die allet frisst^^


----------



## Holdman (27. Juni 2009)

Ich besitze ein dickes haariges niedliches Dingens


----------



## Mcoonie (27. Juni 2009)

Also, wir haben 3 Maine Coons:
A) Kater "Maxime vom Steinfeld", 8 Monate und 2600 g
B) Katze "Arielle vom Mehrensdreams"; 16 Monate und 3400 g
C) Katze "Jopie" (ohne Stammbaum); 7J. und stolze 6700g schwer.
Wobei die Coonies erst mit ca. 3J. ganz ausgewachen sind.
Alle 3 sind in Farbe black smoke- wobei alle unterschiedlich sind.
Jeder, der sich einen Stubentiger ins Haus holen möchte, kann ich nur ans Herz legen:
Nehmt eine Maine Coon!!!!!!!! 
Das sind solche besonderen Tiere- die haben Menschen-ähnlichen Charakter und sind wahnsinnig lieb. Einfach unbeschreiblich; komme immer wieder ins schwärmen.
Ach ja, apportieren tun sie auch- mit nem kl. Noppenball - stundenlang.
Ihr müsst allerdings einiges investieren, denn sie kosten mit Papieren (Stammbaum) bis ca. 700€.
Ist eine stolze Summe, aber ihr bekommt dafür einiges von ihnen zurück.


----------



## Fabian (27. Juni 2009)

Sagen wir es so,auf unseren kater treffen genau diese eigenschaften auch zu.
Nur ist er kein Stubenkater


----------



## ole88 (27. Juni 2009)

mein großer kuhkater isn normaler hauskater aber ka was da alles drin is weil der is echt riesig und der kleine isn english tabby total süß aber seit seiner kastrierung nur noch verpennt. totale wesensveränderung.


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Juni 2009)

So hier meine Lieblinge


----------



## Milchbubi125 (28. Juni 2009)

Mein Kater Marlo. Ist ne rassereine Promenadenmischung! ^^
Sonst ein ganz lieber, 11 Monate alt und hauptsächlich am pennen.


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Juni 2009)

Fauler Sack


----------



## mich (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nen Hase und hatte mal 14(!!!!) Mehrschweinchen....


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Juni 2009)

mich schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Hase und hatte mal 14(!!!!) Mehrschweinchen....




Schön für dich  wo sind die Bilder ??


----------



## mich (28. Juni 2009)

ohh...muss mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt noch welche hab^^


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Juni 2009)

mich schrieb:


> ohh...muss mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt noch welche hab^^



Ok wir würden uns sehr freuen, ganz bestimmt


----------



## mich (29. Juni 2009)

von den merschweinchen hab ich keine mehr...und vom Hasen müsst ich mal welche machen...


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (2. Juli 2009)

Hier mal unsere kleine "Rosi":

Bild 1: Noch schläft sie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2: Hier hab ich sie gerade geweckt.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyrian (12. Juli 2009)

So, ich hab da mal was, da dürfte ich der einzige im ganzen Forum sein 
Mein sechsbeinigen Freunde ():



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind sie nicht putzig?  Hab ich von einer Terrarienbörse... 
Na, weiß jemand was das für Viecher sind?


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Juli 2009)

Wie Groß ist die Kakerlake denn ??


----------



## Xyrian (12. Juli 2009)

Pah, Kakerlake! Das sind argentinische Fauchschaben 
Die sind etwa 6-8 cm lang


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

Und fauchen die auch?


----------



## Sash (12. Juli 2009)

igitt.. sowas ähnliches hab ich in der karibik immer plattgemacht. und die dinger waren so groß wie meine hand, mit ausgestreckten fingern..


----------



## Xyrian (12. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und fauchen die auch?


Natürlich fauchen die... Sonst würden die ja nicht so heißen, oder?
Hier, ich hab mal ein YT-Video rausgesucht (nicht von mir, aber der wird  schon nichts dagegen haben )
Fauchschaben
Die Biester sitzen in einem Regal in meinem Zimmer, nachts machen die verdammt viel Krach


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

Recht ungewöhnliche Haustiere hast du da, aber irgendwie sind die lustig


----------



## maiggoh (12. Juli 2009)

Naja ich find die schon nen bissle ekelig


----------



## Xyrian (12. Juli 2009)

Hier, ich hab noch was, Stabheuschrecken oder so heißen die, hab ich von derselben Börse wie die Schaben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein bisschen unscharf, die Biester halten einfach nicht still


----------



## ole88 (12. Juli 2009)

na pfui bäh kakalaken sowas wird zam getreten die stabheuschrecken sind im gegensatz ja noch süß, aber son unhgeziefer würd ich mir net halten vielleicht als futter aber net so, naja wenns dir spaß macht.
mir reicht mei aquarium und meine zwei kater.

große augen


----------



## Xyrian (12. Juli 2009)

Ich hab nicht nur Ungeziefer... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Juli 2009)

Ach komm, die Giraffe zählt auch zum Ungeziefer


----------



## gata (9. August 2009)

Grillen waren auch mal sehr beliebt als Hausinsekten, in dekorativen Käfigen

mir sind die haarigen Haustiere sympathischer - da muß man ständig aufpassen, dass man nicht ausgetrickst wird


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

ooh ja, gestern abend hätt ich meinen stinker am liebsten gegen die wand geklatscht er sitzt am fenster plötzlich riechts nach toten socken cäser dreht sich um und will abhauen, scho klar erst ein ei legen und dann abhauen das hama gern, hab ihn dann aufn schoß genommen und ihn so lange dagelassen wie es gestunken hat.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. August 2009)

Hier sind der Sammy und die (zicke) Jessy!


----------



## Fabian (11. August 2009)

Unser Kater im Einsatz:

YouTube - Katze wird nass


----------



## TwilightAngel (11. August 2009)

"Was ist das? Wieso ist das nass? Iiiiih, ich werd nass!" hätte da gut zu gepasst.


----------



## kays (29. August 2009)

So mal was gegen die vielen Mietztekatzen hier tun 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2009)

Unser Hausdrache und unsere Mietzen .


----------



## kays (29. August 2009)

ahhhhhh der weihnachtsman

edit: oh ein thüringer, schau mal rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/thueringer-im-pcghe-forum.html


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2009)

Ja eher der Weihnachtsfritz auf so Namen für nen Leguan kann auch nur ne Frau kommen.


----------



## J.W.T (29. August 2009)

So hier ist meine Bianka
Sie musste vor 3 Wochen eingeschläfert werden, wegen eines Nierenversagens. Wir kämpfen jetzt schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren gegen die kaputten Nieren, haben aber dennoch verloren. Sie wurde abert trotzdem stolze 19 Jahre alt. Wenn man bedänkt, dass ich jetzt 22 bin, war sie eigentlich schon immer da.
Hier das aktuellste Bild: http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/f26489g171.jpg


----------



## ole88 (29. August 2009)

ach gott is die süß, tut mir echt leid für dich fühl da mit dir


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. August 2009)

@kays wasn das für ne Fußhupe da?? Der dürfte sich mit unserer Jessy net anlegen denn er würde den kürzeren ziehen!

@J.W.T Wir hatten auch mal nen Kater mit Nierenversagen! Der wurde geschätze 24!


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2009)

Is schade um die Mietz hab das auch schon 2mal hintermir ist nicht das schönste beim einschläfern mitdabeizusein.


----------



## ole88 (29. August 2009)

hoffe meine zwei schlafen freidlich ein


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2009)

Das hoff ich bei meinem Zoo auch.


----------



## Xyrian (5. September 2009)

Meine neueste Erungenschaft: Ein zwanzig Zentimeter langer Amazonas-Riesentausendfüßler! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Putzig, nicht wahr? Hätte eigentlich eine Vogelspinne werden sollen, aber da war meine Freundin dagegen...


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

der ist ja so lang wie mein ... lol ne danke pfui da bekomm ichs gruseln


----------



## Opheliac (5. September 2009)

Xyrian der ist aber putzig. Wenn se keine Vogelspinne will empfehle ich Geißelspinnen und Geißelskorpione die sind schöner.


----------



## Xyrian (6. September 2009)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Xyrian der ist aber putzig. Wenn se keine Vogelspinne will empfehle ich Geißelspinnen und Geißelskorpione die sind schöner.


Ugh, niemals... Ich hab nichts gegen Krabbeltiere, aber irgendwann ist dann doch die Grenze erreicht Aber nächstes Jahr kommt vllt. ein Skolopender


----------



## Opheliac (7. September 2009)

Ja so ein Hundertfüßer ist auch was feines, sind sehr interessante Tiere.


----------



## errat1c (7. September 2009)

Hab nen Kater, Felix, 18 jahre alt, nur gerade leider kein Foto da. Davor 2 Wellensittiche und n Kaninchen  Aber das Ableben hat nichts mit Felix zu tun 

@Xyrian: Sehr interessante Insekten hast du da. Aber deine Mietze ist auch ein sehr schönes Exemplar. Ist das ne Maine Coon?


----------



## Da_Frank (8. September 2009)

Und unsere Katze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MKay (8. September 2009)

Ich hab ne Ktze und nen Hund. am Tag erbitterte Feinde und Nachts kuscheln sie und sclaufen nebeneinander ein Fotos kommen Nachts.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. September 2009)

mit vorsicht zu genießen: meine katze beißt!


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> mit vorsicht zu genießen: meine katze beißt!


 Ein bißle Lichtscheu deine Mietz. Das 1. Bild ist genial. Unser Kater ist auch eine Kami-Katze, geht alles an.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. September 2009)

...sie sitzt nicht gern im blitzlichtgewitter!

katzen sind ja nachtaktiv, weißt eh!

stefan


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2009)

Meine schon andauernd hängt die Rübe vor der Linse.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. September 2009)

lass mal sehen, deine mitze!


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

ja katz müsst ma sein


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. September 2009)

wer hat heutzutage eigentlich keine süße katze zuhause (ich mein hier nur vierbeinige^^), würde mich interessieren!

(entweder man hat eine, oder man kennt noch keine!)


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2009)

Ich will keine


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. September 2009)

frage: warum richten vertraute katzen immer sofort den schwanz in die höhe, wenn man sich ihnen nähert?

...is ein zeichen der sympathie, oder???


stefan


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

jup, du sollst hinten mal riechen^^ is echt so


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. September 2009)

...katerschnüffeln wie kenny, oder was?!


----------



## SnowmanSW (9. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> jup, du sollst hinten mal riechen^^ is echt so



Meine läuft immer weg, weil sie immer noch Angst hat. Mein Hund hat ihr nämlich das fröhliche ankommen versaut. Der ist nämlich ein wenig laut, aber überaus gutmütig. Nur zurzeit darf ich sie so gut wie immer streicheln, sie liegt nämlich die meiste Zeit in der Sonne. Da ist es ihr Wurst wer sie streichelt, hauptsache sie wird.


----------



## Opheliac (9. September 2009)

Na ich würde auch wegrennen wenn du mir am Hintern schnüffeln würdest. Das reicht wenn das die Hunde machen.


----------



## Nucleus (19. September 2009)

*Penny*
 *10.08.04 - 14.09.09*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nickie*
 *1995 - 16.09.09*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2009)

Was ist denn dem Hamster passiert?


----------



## ghostadmin (20. September 2009)

Mein Felltier auf ihrem neuen Libelingsplatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. Oktober 2009)

*thread wieder Aufweck*

Hier ein paar Bilder von Unseren "Fettsäcken".


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Dann schick die mal ins Diatcamp.


----------



## Fabian (17. Oktober 2009)

> Hier ein paar Bilder von Unseren "Fettsäcken".



Was wiegen die?,reine Hauskatzen?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja, der rote ist echt Feeeett. Die anderen nenne ich nur so.^^
Keine Ahnung wieviel die wiegen. Es sind zwei halb Perser und ein Hauskater.


----------



## Xyrian (17. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schlimm ist es, wenn die Katzen mit abgezogenem Fell an Stangen hängen und die Leute sich die anschauen und dann eine auswählen.



Schluss jetzt! Mir wird schon ganz anders... 

Und da das dier ein Bilderthread ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

Mein Dobermannweibchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Apollo oder Zeus?


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Oktober 2009)

Meine Mieze beim Dösen auf ihrem Lieblings-Uralt-Sessel Anno 1990. 

Würde das alte grausige Teil nur allzu gerne in die Tonne schmeissen...


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

das issen Weibchen hab ich doch geschrieben....und sie heißt aisha..


----------



## Opheliac (18. Oktober 2009)

Mein Baby.


----------



## feivel (18. Oktober 2009)

das ist auch ein hübscher dobermann..aber was macht der im bett


----------



## Opheliac (18. Oktober 2009)

Schnarchen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Oktober 2009)

vorsicht bissig!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2009)

tja da mein katzen thread zu spät(viiiiieeeel zu spät kam) kommn die bilder halt in diesem thread
​


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> tja da mein katzen thread zu spät(viiiiieeeel zu spät kam) kommn die bilder halt in diesem thread
> ​


Danke dass du die Bilder hier nochmal rein hast


----------



## utacat (13. Dezember 2009)

Besser spät als nie.
Sag nur ihr spült eure Stubentiger.
Schöne Katzen.

Gruß utacat


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Danke dass du die Bilder hier nochmal rein hast


jo kein ding
ne die katze findet halt die spühlmaschine gemütlich
manchmal liegt sie auch inner wäschetrommel vom trockner(natürlich wenn er aus is)

@utacat: danke...wenn das deine katze aufn bild is -> auch schönes tier


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hach, ich muss unseren Kater auch mal hier reinstellen...ins Forum, nicht in den Spühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

wann isn der kastriert worden in welcher woche? mein großer wurde leider zu früh kastriert und hat deswegen n kleinen schwabelbauch immer mit


----------



## Nucleus (13. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> wann isn der kastriert worden in welcher woche? mein großer wurde leider zu früh kastriert und hat deswegen n kleinen schwabelbauch immer mit



Sowohl Hunde und Katzen können nach einer Kastration/Sterilisation stark zunehmen.
Das hängt nicht damit zusammen, wann der Eingriff vorgenommen wurde.

Generell gilt aber: Eingriff erst nach der Geschlechtsreife.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

hier fehlt etwas, und zwar meine ausführungen was die monate betrifft und zwar stand hier das auch mit denn 6monaten und nicht nur ein paar, n mod entfernt?


----------



## majorguns (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal eine von meinen 3 Katzen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sash (18. Dezember 2009)

gott ich würd es nie zulassen das jemand an meinem kleinen...


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> gott ich würd es nie zulassen das jemand an meinem kleinen...


Klein triffts bei dir gut (Nimms nicht persöhnlich^^)


----------



## Sash (18. Dezember 2009)

hey ich muß nix kompensieren, ich hab dafür einen unkastrierten deutschen schäferhund. der ist zwar voll der schisser aber süß...


----------



## Eifelsniper (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal meine 2 "_Tigerkatzitatzi_s"


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> wann isn der kastriert worden in welcher woche? mein großer wurde leider zu früh kastriert und hat deswegen n kleinen schwabelbauch immer mit


 
falls du mich meintest: unser Kater ist jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre alt und wurde wahrscheinlich mit 3/4 Jahren kastriert. 

Zumindest wenn man unserem Tierheim (was total unfähig ist) glauben schenken mag.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. Dezember 2009)

platz da für oscar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (29. Dezember 2009)

So ,dann hier mal unser Hündchen Emma...Haben se erst ca. 2 Monate ,oder so :p


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2010)

ich glaub mein hamster stirbt.


----------



## Brzeczek (4. Januar 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> ich glaub mein hamster stirbt.



Asche zu Asche, Staub zu Staub.


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2010)

Ramstein usw. kommt wer singt noch mit! nein son bischen trifft es mich schon.


----------



## Sash (4. Januar 2010)

ich glaub nicht das es sein letzter wunsch ist. dich zu hören wie du so einen song singst..


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2010)

ja ich weis! aber mit unserem (freundin) letzten hamster waren wir beim Tierarzt und der wollte 15€ haben. 15€ für nen hamster?! Keine panik ein hund oder so ist was anderes aber ein hamster. Bitte nicht zu sensibel werden. Das soll auch keine Lachnummer sein oder so sondern ernstgemeint. Mich trifft es schon ein wenig aber letztendlich ist es ein HAMSTER.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Januar 2010)

Dann denk doch mal nach wieviel so ein gaaaanz wichtiger PC kostet und überleg noch mal, ob du 15€ für nen Hamster hast.


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2010)

ein ganz wichtiger PC (es wird vorrausgesetzt, dass man PC-Kenntnisse hat, Bewerbungen usw.). Es geht nicht darum, ob ich 15€ für nen Hamster hab, sondern darum, dass ein Hamster kein hund ist, der einen 10-15 Jahre lang begleitet und ein treuer weggefährte ist und auch merkt, wenn man sich mal nich so toll fühlt. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand, der nen Aquarium hat und dort sind dann 2 Fische weniger drin, großartig um seine Fische trauert, oder? Ich seh schon das geht nach hinten los. 
Außerdem hab ich nicht mit Asche zu asche angefangen. Aber ramstein war das erste was mir dazu einfällt. So ein ganz wichtigen weihnachtsbaum kaufen sich ja auch alle und schmeißen ihn dann weg. Warum buddeln sie den denn nicht ein und pflegen ihn bis nächstes weihnachten usw. Das ist schwachsinn.


----------



## feivel (4. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal unser Dobermannweibchen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Januar 2010)

Pass auf gleich springt sie dich an!


----------



## Sash (5. Januar 2010)

süßer hund...

und, mir geht ein leben vor, egal um welche spezi es sich handelt.


----------



## Xyrian (6. Januar 2010)

@1821984:  Ich habe fast 300€ für mein Meerschweinchen ausgegeben, das hatte einen Tumor... Und zwei Tage nach der OP ist es eingegangen. 
 Und weißt du was? Ich würds jederzeit wieder machen, hier gehts nämlich ums Prinzip. Wenn das Überleben deines Tiers 15€ kostet, dann ist es halt so! Da gibts nichts zu rütteln... 
Tut mir ja leid, aber bei manchen Leuten denk ich echt... 

Xyrian


----------



## Sash (6. Januar 2010)

jo, sag ich das nächste mal meiner oma auch. tut mir leid aber das medi konnte ich nicht kaufen, die 15€ brauchte ich für inglorius bastards, war mir wichtiger als geld für dein leiden auszugeben. 
gott, wir menschen sind nicht die einzigen fühlenden wesen auf diesen planeten. auch ein eichhörnchen kann leiden, ob seelisch oder körperlich. menschen sind sich selber selbst am nächsten, siehe avatar. für ein par mille lohnt es sich halt andere spezis auszulöschen oder bäume umzulegen..


----------



## Xyrian (6. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> jo, sag ich das nächste mal meiner oma auch. tut mir leid aber das medi konnte ich nicht kaufen, die 15€ brauchte ich für inglorius bastards, war mir wichtiger als geld für dein leiden auszugeben.
> gott, wir menschen sind nicht die einzigen fühlenden wesen auf diesen planeten. auch ein eichhörnchen kann leiden, ob seelisch oder körperlich. menschen sind sich selber selbst am nächsten, siehe avatar. für ein par mille lohnt es sich halt andere spezis auszulöschen oder bäume umzulegen..


Aja, aber mach mal was dagegen 

Btw, @ Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist Pashmina von Kediland, eine reinrassige Türkisch-Angora, sieben Monate alt. Ich hab einen  Stammbaum über fünf Generationen


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Januar 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:


> ...Ich hab einen  Stammbaum über fünf Generationen...



Du oder die Katze? 

Edit: Das ist übrigens meiner. Salem: 9 1/2 Jahre und 8 kg daneben schaut er dem Leguan zu Sancho 9 Jahre und 107 cm lang


----------



## Opheliac (6. Januar 2010)

So auch noch ein Leguan.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Januar 2010)

Goil ist das deiner? Wie alt?

Edit: Ich seh gerade auch ein Iguana Iguana Rhinolopha, ich find die sehen noch viel geiler aus als die ohne Nasenhörnchen.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Januar 2010)

Man man man, es geht hier nicht um 15€ oder was. wenns alterschwäche ist ist es alterschwäche. noch ist mein Hamster ja unter uns. Fressen tut er und saufen auch. Aber wenn ein tier oder manchmal auch ein mensch über sein alter drüber hinaus ist, dann sagt man ja auch: ist besser so oder was. 

Ich möchte hier nicht hingestellt werden, als wenns mich nicht interessiert. Mache leute echt ey! Nehmen sachen gleich falsch auf. Nur wenn ich schreibe "mein Hamster stirbt glaube ich" und dann kommt als antwort Asche zu Asche, dann fass ich mir auch an kopf. Wer denn sone komentare abgibt, der kanns auch sein lassen. Und bitte macht das nicht vom Geld abhängig. bin kein schüler mehr.

Aber wie schon geschrieben: Manche menschen bringen für geld ihre Oma umme Ecke, wieder andere geben ihr letztes hemd für was aus und stellen dann fest das sie selbst unter einer brücke schlafen müssen. Ich weis diese welt ist schlimm. Ach ja ich glaube von mir selbst: ich liege irgendwo dazwischen.  @Xyrain: Wie alt war dein merschweinchen? Ein merschweinchen wird doch geringfügig älter als ein Hamster oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2010)

geringfügig? Nen Meerschwein lebt im Schnitt 7 Jahre (nen Hamster 2), das älteste Meerschwein ist 15 Jahre alt geworden ^^


----------



## utacat (13. November 2010)

Hier war ja lange nichts los.
Habe Anfang der Woche eine neue Mietze (denke mal es ist ein Mädel) ,ca. 5 Monate, aufgenommen.
Das ganze ist eine traurige Geschichte. 
6 Wochen habe ich sie vor unserem Eingang (Neubaublock) gefüttert, immer mit einem halben Meter Abstand. Jede Bewegung verschreckte sie. 
Vor 10 Tagen kam sie beim füttern ganz spontan und wollte schmusen noch bevor ich den Teller mit Futtter fertig hatte.
Der Tierschutz konnte mir auch nicht helfen, kein Geld. 
Die Menschem im ach so katholischen Eichsfeld haben nichts übrig. Auch ist Aufnahmestopp im Tierheim. 
Ich konnte nicht anders. Transportbox von unserem Kater raus und tagelang darin gefüttert.
Dienstag habe ich dann die Tür einfach zugemacht (Box) und gleich zum Tierarzt und Entwurmungsspritze geben lassen.
Unser eigener Kater ist 14 Jahre und kennt nur die Wohnung und keine Artgenossen.
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass alles gut geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem ersten Bild ist sie mit ihrer Mutter.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Pikus (13. November 2010)

die will man doch gleich knuddeln 
hier mal eins von einer meiner Katzen (sry für die schlechte Quali, das war vor über einem jahr mit meinem Handy )


----------



## utacat (13. November 2010)

Ist aber auch eine ganz Süsse. 

Mein Moritz ist übrigens mein Avatar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß utacat


----------



## Pikus (13. November 2010)

das ist so knuffig, wenn sich katzen so rumrollen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-meine-katzen-3505-picture58710-dsc00373.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e-albums-meine-katzen-3505-picture58651-a.jpg


----------



## Pagz (13. November 2010)

utacat schrieb:


> Mein Moritz ist übrigens mein Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich an meinen Kater
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-mein-kater-3540-picture60103-p1020515.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-mein-kater-3540-picture60104-p1020562.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-mein-kater-3540-picture60105-p1050738.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-mein-kater-3540-picture60106-p1050751.html


----------



## utacat (13. November 2010)

Oh ja. 
Nur bei deiner Mieze sind die bernsteinfarbigen Augen intensiver.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagz (13. November 2010)

Dafür ist deiner dunkler
P.S: Das Bild ist toll
 Direkt vor der Heizung, aber denk nicht, dss er weg geht, wenn du dich setzen willst


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. November 2010)

unsere katze 
geht gern dahin wo sie eigentlich nicht sollte, wie hier in den puppenwagen meiner Nichte


----------



## guna7 (14. November 2010)

Darf ich vorstellen? Das ist Charly, unser Siam-Kater.

Darf ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal auf mein Album hinweisen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2062-guna7-albums-mein-kater-1531.html


----------



## Pagz (14. November 2010)

@CPU-GPU: Ist das ein Norweger?
@Guna: Wow der ist aber Süß
            Ich mag Siam-Katzen, die ham so schöne Augen


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. November 2010)

ne das is ne "Maine Coon", kommen ursprünglich aus den USA.
wenn du genaueres wissen willst 
Maine-Coon-Katze ? Wikipedia


----------



## Pagz (14. November 2010)

Ja ich weiß schon drüber bescheid ich hab mich mal voll mit den ganzen Katzenrassen ausgekannt. Die Maine Coon stammt ja soweit ich weiß sogar von Norwegern ab, die von Wikingern nach Maine gebracht wurden und sich dort mit den großen Maine Waldkatzen vermiscvht haben. Deswegen sehen Maine Coons auch fast genuaso aus wie Norwegische Waldkatzen, sind nur ein bisschen größer


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Dezember 2010)

Unsere beiden süßen. Sie wurden in einen Bauschacht im Hafen gefunden. So langsam entspannen sie sich und bekommen vertrauen zu uns.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzbaron (22. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder meiner Katzenbande, mitlerweile sind es 4 Stück ... angefangen hab ich mal mit einem, nämlich dem dicken, schwarzen Kater (Hugo) 

Dann kam die grau-getigerte (Mika) dazu und vor ein paar Monaten als "Findelkinder" die beiden weißen (Otis und Tordi) ... 

Wie ihr auf den Bildern seht haben mein Katerchen Hugo und die beiden kleinen sich sehr gern ... vorallem der kleine Kater (zu erkennen an den Flecken aufm Rücken) und Hugo haben sich sehr gern ...

Die grau-getigerte (Mika) ist nicht wirklich ins Rudel integriert ... sie ist dafür extrem auf mich fixiert ^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag Katzen...schmecken wie Truthahn. 
Nein, im Ernst, hier wieder ein paar aktuelle Fotos von unseren haarigen Familienmitgliedern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (8. Januar 2012)

Gerade den Thread erst gefunden, mal wieder leben einhauchen.


----------



## NotAnExit (9. Januar 2012)

Da die Regeln im Naturfotografie-Thread gegen mich sprechen (das ist aber keine Natur mimimi) , poste ich mal hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12307 (9. Januar 2012)

stefan.net82 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Katzen...schmecken wie Truthahn.
> Nein, im Ernst, hier wieder ein paar aktuelle Fotos von unseren haarigen Familienmitgliedern:
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=296032"/> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=296033"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=296034"/> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=296035"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=296036"/>



also ich seh da nur Katzen  

wir haben keine Haustiere  sind aber schöne Pics dabei


----------



## guna7 (11. Januar 2012)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> also ich seh da nur Katzen


 Ist das auf dem vierten Bild ein Mutant?


----------



## Gast12307 (13. Januar 2012)

guna7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das auf dem vierten Bild ein Mutant?



ich hab garnicht auf die Bilder geguckt  war eine Anspielung  haarige Familienmitglieder ---> ich seh da nur Katzen^^ jetzt darf sich da jeder seinen Senf reininterpretieren


----------



## guna7 (14. Januar 2012)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> jetzt darf sich da jeder seinen Senf reininterpretieren


 Wird gemacht!


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2012)

Ich habe noch eine Katze  Die Kaninchen sind leider tot 

Der gute heißt Diego, ist ein reinrassiger Norweger, 2 Jahre alt, 4.2kg schwer, und extreeeeeeem Faul  (Der will wirklich zu seinem Fressen getragen werden )


----------



## optikboom (14. Januar 2012)

Zählt der Zapfhahn auch??


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. Januar 2012)

Habe drei Lygodactylus Picturatus (Gelbkopf Zwergtaggeckos), ca. 20 Fische im Teich, und ca. 10 Millionen Hausstaubmilben in der Matratze


----------



## avio1982 (18. Januar 2012)

Hab nen Hamster und ne Frau.  ^^


----------



## PC GAMER (18. Januar 2012)

Goldfische
12 stück und alle sind Ca. 5 Jahre alt


----------



## Gamefruit93 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich hab Zwei Katzen.


----------



## watercooled (18. Januar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Zwei Katzen.



Hehe, Gamefruitkatzen


----------



## avio1982 (20. Januar 2012)

Schweigeminute: musste heute morgen unseren Hamsti einschläfern.


----------



## ich558 (20. Januar 2012)

Wir haben einen Hund und eine Katze, welche gerne bei mir am PC ist


----------



## wuschi (20. Januar 2012)

ich hab nen 16monate alten Boxer der HALO heisst 


ps :ja der name ist ungewöhnlich


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Januar 2012)

Soo im folgenden mal Bilder von meinem etwa 7 Jahre alten Kater (Norweger) Leo, der eine außergewöhnliche Vorliebe für Pappkaftons (am besten frisch geöffnet) hat. 

Zuvor hatten wir schon 5 Katzen, wobei 1 sich stranguliert hat, 3 überfahren wurden und einer Rattengift erwischt hat... 

Deshalb darf der gute Leo nur an der Leine in den Garten, womit er aber keine Probleme hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Soo im folgenden mal Bilder von meinem etwa 7 Jahre alten Kater (Norweger) Leo, der eine *außergewöhnliche* Vorliebe für Pappkaftons (am besten frisch geöffnet) hat.


 
Außergewöhnlich? Afaik lieben alle Katzen sich in enge Objekte (gerade Pappkartons) reinzuquetschen  

Da ist euer Kater nicht der einzige


----------



## computertod (29. Januar 2012)

unsere nicht, die liegen entweder auf den Strohballen im Stall oder da, wo normalerweise unser Hund liegt 
der hund liegt dann meistens vor der tür herum


----------



## Pagz (29. Januar 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Soo im folgenden mal Bilder von meinem etwa 7 Jahre alten Kater (Norweger) Leo, der eine außergewöhnliche Vorliebe für Pappkaftons (am besten frisch geöffnet) hat.
> 
> Zuvor hatten wir schon 5 Katzen, wobei 1 sich stranguliert hat, 3 überfahren wurden und einer Rattengift erwischt hat...
> 
> Deshalb darf der gute Leo nur an der Leine in den Garten, womit er aber keine Probleme hat.





Ich wollte schon immer einen Norweger, aber meiner Mutter war er zu teuer und brauchte auch  zu viel Pflege
Wenn ich dann selbst eine Wohnung habe, hole ich mir aber auf jeden Fall einen


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon immer einen Norweger, aber meiner Mutter war er zu teuer und brauchte auch  zu viel Pflege
> Wenn ich dann selbst eine Wohnung habe, hole ich mir aber auf jeden Fall einen


 
Wir haben unseren Leo aus dem Tierheim für nicht sonderlich viel Geld. Ich denke aber auch dass er nicht unbedingt ein reinrassiger Norweger ist. Viel Pflege braucht er auch nicht, einmal pro Woche Fell kämmen, das reicht. Das einzige was nicht so schön ist ist die Tatsache, dass überall die Haare herumfliegen. Das kann man aber verkraften, wenn man ihn dann krault. Es ist sowieso so, dass, wenn man einmal einen Norweger hatte, keine andere Katze mehr haben will, weil dann das Fell so kratzig erscheint...


----------



## watercooled (29. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem kleinen


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Januar 2012)

Ein langes Fell ist schon was feines


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2012)

Für volle Bild ist die Auflösung zu hoch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (29. Januar 2012)

unsere beiden kleinen Katzen und unser Hund
haben noch 2 weitere Katzen^^


----------



## ich558 (29. Januar 2012)

Unsere Katzen ähnenlich sich teilweise sehr


----------



## Festplatte (2. Februar 2012)

Das ist unser Hund Alfredo, ein Lagotto Romagnolo. Auf den Bildern ist er ziemlich dreckig und normalerweise guckt er auch fröhlicher.  Sorry, für die schlechte Qualität, so ist das mit dem Handy.


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Außergewöhnlich? Afaik lieben alle Katzen sich in enge Objekte (gerade Pappkartons) reinzuquetschen
> 
> Da ist euer Kater nicht der einzige


 
Meiner ist genauso  Der Quetscht sich in Spalten und Ritzen das glaubt man kaum xD


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Februar 2012)

katzen und kartons... da kann meine kleine Loui auch ein wörtchen mitre..miauen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Kater ist vor ca. 2 Monaten ganz plötzlich an Herzschwäche gestorben, nach 12 Jahren  
Bin aber mittlerweile schon drüber weg, es fehlt bloß ein Haustier.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2012)

Ich kann nur mit anderen Haustieren dienen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Februar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mein Kater ist vor ca. 2 Monaten ganz plötzlich an Herzschwäche gestorben, nach 12 Jahren
> Bin aber mittlerweile schon drüber weg, es fehlt bloß ein Haustier.


Tierheim


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2012)

Es wird als neues Haustier entweder eine norwegische Waldkatze oder eine sibirische Waldkatze


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Februar 2012)

`kay, wenn du deine Auswahl schon enger getroffen hast, nimm `ne Katze.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2012)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> `kay, wenn du deine Auswahl schon enger getroffen hast, nimm `ne Katze.


 
Das stand auch schon immer fest, dass es wieder eine Katze/Kater wird. Einmal Katze/Kater immer Katze/Kater 
Mich fasziniert das majestätische auftereten an den Tieren.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Februar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stand auch schon immer fest, dass es wieder eine Katze/Kater wird. Einmal Katze/Kater immer Katze/Kater


 (auch wenn das andere nicht verstehen)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2012)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> (auch wenn das andere nicht verstehen)


 
Was sagt ein Sprichwort " Vor Tausenden von Jahren wurden Katzen als Gottheiten verehrt. Katzen haben das nicht vergessen."


----------



## Windows0.1 (3. Februar 2012)

Das ist unser Hund


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Februar 2012)

Unsere "Monster":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Februar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es wird als neues Haustier entweder eine norwegische Waldkatze oder eine sibirische Waldkatze


 
Nimm den Norweger  Wir haben schon unseren Zweiten und wir wollen auch keine andere Rasse mehr, die sind so schön verspielt...


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm den Norweger  Wir haben schon unseren Zweiten und wir wollen auch keine andere Rasse mehr, die sind so schön verspielt...



Najaaaaaa........  

Zumindest meiner ist genau das Gegdnteil


----------



## Aerna (22. März 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Unsere Katze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kenn ich .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der rote ist Janosch und die dreifarbige Ronja
Jonosch hilft immer schön beim Rechnerschrauben


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. März 2012)

Meine kleine 
+ Bilderantwort der roten Katze von Äerna


----------



## FlyKilla (23. März 2012)

Unsere "Monster" nach einer Stunde wilde Sau spielen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2012)

Unsere Katze beim klettern


----------



## Low (23. März 2012)

Ich habe grade einen Fliege in mit einem Glas gefangen, ich habe Sie Peter getauft.


----------



## Aerna (23. März 2012)

Gibs in Dortmund jetzt schon Fliegen?<mach mal ein Foto


----------



## Low (24. März 2012)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe grade einen Fliege in mit einem Glas gefangen, ich habe Sie Peter getauft.



Sie ist Tod


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2012)

Schäm dich , wie kann man nur einen TV Star hinrichten


----------



## Low (24. März 2012)

Sie hat die Taufe in Bier wohl nicht überstanden. Naja, gibt ja noch 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999*10^9999999999999999999999999999999999999999 andere Fliegen.


----------



## Bagui (28. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Mai 2012)

Unsere Mäusejäger bei der Gartenarbeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. Mai 2012)

Hab einen Teich mit zehn Shubunkin, vier Schleierschwänzen, zwei japanischen Kois und einem Minihai im Garten.

Außerdem ein Terrarium mit ehemals drei, jetzt nurnoch zwei Lygodactylus picturatus oder Gelbkopf Zwergtaggeckos.

Bald wollen sich meine Eltern noch nen Köter anschaffen, da hab ich aber sowas von keinen Bock drauf...


----------



## Koyote (7. Juni 2012)

Meine 2 im neu gebauten Gehege: Neues Gehege 07.06.12 - YouTube


----------



## Asus4ever (7. Juni 2012)

Geiler Thread! 
Dann will ich mal: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Katze^^

Hund 

PS: Am iPhone Bilder einfügen ist verwirrend


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Juni 2012)

Katze: Purtzel

Hund: Sissi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (7. Juni 2012)

Futterzeit


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Juni 2012)

Körperpflege



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juli 2012)

Zwar nicht mein Haustier, aber ein Haustier.  Bilder sind in Norwegen entstanden.


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Juli 2012)

Als ich grad Koyote's Schildies gesehen hatte, musste ich gleich an meine denken Die große is Matilda und der kleine is Frankenstein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit den Schildies lebt aber noch jemand zusammen. Ich nenne Ihn MR. Quark



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch n Bild des Katers von nem Kumpel im 9. Stock Aber keine Angst, der arme muss sich nich den ganzen Tag in der kleinen Wohnung quälen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (9. Juli 2012)

Fauler Hund


----------



## FlyKilla (8. September 2012)

Unsere Rumtreiber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2012)

Hier meine Haustiere: Meine noch junge Katze und die 6 Koi plus noch ca. 10 Goldfische, die nach und nach aus dem Teich ( 16000L ) genommen werden. Seit ca. 7 Jahren findet fast jedes Jahr ein neuer Koi dazu.
Die KoN ( KoN= Katze ohne Namen  ) ist eine Sibirische Waldkatze und kommt aus der Ukraine.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. September 2012)

Muss KoN denn dann von deinen Koi und Goldfischen ausser Reichweite gehalten werden?


----------



## Koyote (9. September 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Als ich grad Koyote's Schildies gesehen hatte, musste ich gleich an meine denken Die große is Matilda und der kleine is Frankenstein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sind das Gelbwangen?

Morgens um 8 schauts noch so aus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. September 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Muss KoN denn dann von deinen Koi und Goldfischen ausser Reichweite gehalten werden?


 
Im Moment muss sie noch im Haus bleiben. Wenns nach draußen geht, wirds sich zeigen, ob sie die Nähe zu den Koi suchen möchte


----------



## Klarostorix (9. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hier meine Haustiere: Meine noch junge  Katze und die 6 Koi plus noch ca. 10 Goldfische, die nach und nach aus  dem Teich ( 16000L ) genommen werden. Seit ca. 7 Jahren findet fast  jedes Jahr ein neuer Koi dazu.
> Die KoN ( KoN= Katze ohne Namen  ) ist eine Sibirische Waldkatze und kommt aus der Ukraine.
> 
> 
> ...





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im Moment muss sie noch im Haus  bleiben. Wenns nach draußen geht, wirds sich zeigen, ob sie die Nähe zu  den Koi suchen möchte


 
Dann möchte ich mal hoffen,  dass ihr weit weg von großen Straßen wohnt. Eine solche Katze - die  bald so aussehen wird wie unsere (siehe Zitat) - möchte man noch weniger  überfahren haben als eine normale europäische Hauskatze 



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Soo im folgenden mal Bilder von meinem etwa 7 Jahre alten Kater (Norweger) Leo, der eine außergewöhnliche Vorliebe für Pappkartons (am besten frisch geöffnet) hat.
> 
> Zuvor hatten wir schon 5 Katzen, wobei 1 sich stranguliert hat, 3 überfahren wurden und einer Rattengift erwischt hat...
> 
> Deshalb darf der gute Leo nur an der Leine in den Garten, womit er aber keine Probleme hat.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

Moritz, Golden Retreiver meiner Eltern, der aber auch oft bei mir ist, auch mal über mehrere Tage. Er ist inzwischen 11, die Fotos sind aber noch recht neu (max 1 Jahr). Auf dem vorletzten Bild sieht man, dass er je nach Licht dann auch recht mächtig aussehen kann - linke und rechte Hälfte des Bildes entstanden am gleichen Tag  Das letzte Bild zeigt seine kleine Freundin, die um ihm rumspringt, aber nur ein müdes Lächeln erntet...


----------



## Fexzz (9. September 2012)

Looool, das dritte Bild ist ja mal der Hammer  War der Hund auf Drogen, als das Bild aufgenommen wurde?!


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Looool, das dritte Bild ist ja mal der Hammer  War der Hund auf Drogen, als das Bild aufgenommen wurde?!



Das hab ich mit der Serienbildfunktion gemacht, als er sich grad schüttelte


----------



## Klarostorix (10. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Looool, das dritte Bild ist ja mal der Hammer  War der Hund auf Drogen, als das Bild aufgenommen wurde?!


 Er war zumindest seeeehr entspannt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. September 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mal hoffen,  dass ihr weit weg von großen Straßen wohnt. Eine solche Katze - die  bald so aussehen wird wie unsere (siehe Zitat) - möchte man noch weniger  überfahren haben als eine normale europäische Hauskatze



Nee, das wäre nicht so schön  Vorallem war es schon eine Sucherei, eine junge Sibirische Waldkatze zu finden. Da wir auf einen Stammbaum verzichten wollten ( sonst hätten wir über 500€ ausgeben müssen ) und eine getigerte wiederhaben wollten, war die Suche noch eingegrenzter. 
Wir wohnen in einem kleinen Dorf, da ist die Gefahr überfahren zu werden relativ gering. Sie muss auch bald nach draußen, da sie nun schon überall hochspringt (*Wald*katze eben ) und wie ein tasmanischer Teufel durch's Haus rennt.


----------



## Pagz (15. September 2012)

Hier mal meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. September 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner


 

Das ist doch mal ein Leben, den ganzen Tag rumliegen sich fotografieren lassen ,... sowas will ich auch 

Du hast aber eine sehr hohe Auflösung eingestellt bei deiner Kamera das die Bilder 4175 x 2783 Pixel gross sind.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. November 2012)

Ganz schön ruhig hier, habt Ihr eure Tiere verschenkt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. November 2012)

Nee, gestorben. 
Ruhe in frieden.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. November 2012)

Oh, ja, sowas tut weh. Ich mußte mich vor 2 Jahren von meinen langjährigen Freund verabschieden. Aber wir haben 18 schöne Jahre miteinander verbracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2012)

Das war unsere:


----------



## KillerCroc (4. November 2012)

das sind unsere :

2 x Floridaschmuckschildkröten
2 x Gelbwangenschmuckschildkröten
1 x Moschusschildkröte
und ein schwarzer Mops


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2012)

FlyKilla schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön ruhig hier, habt Ihr eure Tiere verschenkt?
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=598173"/>



Eine wunderschöne Katze. Toll!


----------



## FlyKilla (5. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Eine wunderschöne Katze. Toll!


Werde ich ihr ausrichten. Danke


----------



## Star_KillA (5. November 2012)

Meine . Bzw. Unsere ^^


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fenstergucker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (26. Februar 2013)

Moin

Ich selber habe einen Hund der 12 Jahre als ist.
Es ist ein Golden-Retriever-Wolfs-Spitz-Mischling.

Und wir haben 6 Meerschwinschen zuhause.

Dazu eine Geschichte die passiert ist.

Wie hatten 2 Meerschweinchen am Anfang und haben nicht gewusst das es ein Männchen und ein Weibchen waren.
Der Vorgänger hatte erzählt das es 2 Weibchen sind.

Ihr könnt euch denken was passiert ist

Eines Morgens hatten wir 2 Große und 4 Süße kleine Meerschwinchen im Käfig.
Natürlich Mänchen und Weibchen sofort getrennt aber das unglück war schon passiert.
Und es folgten noch 3 weiter Süße kleine Meerschweinchen.

Also hatten wir 9 Meerschweinchen und haben aber 3 Verschenkt.

Anbei 2 Fotos von meinem Hund im Anhang.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## addicTix (26. Februar 2013)

Vor knapp 3 Jahren hatte ich noch einen süßen schwarz-weißen Kater *-* 
Leider musste er eingeschläfert werden 
Er war nur 6 Jahre alt ((


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "Hausmonster" meines Bruders.
Ist sonst eigentlich der Inbegriff der Sanftmütigkeit...


----------



## Xyrian (6. März 2013)

Zwei kleine Eichhörnchen, die ich aufgepäppelt habe. Mittlerweile wieder ausgewildert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. März 2013)

Ich hasse Haustiere, die machen alles dreckig und überall liegen Haare herum.


----------



## watercooled (6. März 2013)

Und warum postest du dann hier? 

PS: Es gibt auch Tiere ohne Haare


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich hasse Haustiere, die machen alles dreckig und überall liegen Haare herum.


 
 



> Und warum postest du dann hier?


 
Ich nehm an weil er sich irgendwem mitteilen muß....



> PS: Es gibt auch Tiere ohne Haare


 
Ja, ich habe zum Beispiel nen Vogel.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich nehm an weil er sich irgendwem mitteilen muß....
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, ich habe zum Beispiel nen Vogel.


 
Na das ist doch der Haustierthread, bescheidene Frage : Was hat überhaupt ein Haustierthread in einem PC Hardware Forum zu suchen ?


----------



## Hideout (7. März 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich hasse Haustiere, die machen alles dreckig und überall liegen Haare herum.



Oh das tut mir wirklich leid für dich, mehr als Mitleid ruft es bei mir jedenfalls nicht hervor.
Menschen machen übrigens auch Dreck und verlieren Haare 
Tiere verhalten sich hingegen meist menschlicher als so mancher Kokosnusskopf auf 2 Beinen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. März 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Na das ist doch der Haustierthread, bescheidene Frage : Was hat überhaupt ein Haustierthread in einem PC Hardware Forum zu suchen ?


 
Schon mal was von einer Rumpelkammer gehört ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2013)

Hübsch


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hübsch


 
Danke. 

Die Zugabe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (10. März 2013)

Hab heute das Frühbeet für meine 2 fertig gebaut und sie aus dem Winterschlaf reingesetzt.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. März 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Hab heute das Frühbeet für meine 2 fertig gebaut und sie aus dem Winterschlaf reingesetzt.


Deine 2..., was?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (10. März 2013)

Schildkröten. Man kann eine Panzermusterung ganz Leicht am Eingang des Hauses sehen auf dem Bild.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. März 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Schildkröten. Man kann eine Panzermusterung ganz Leicht am Eingang des Hauses sehen auf dem Bild.


Achso, ein "Beweisfoto" in groß wäre schön.


----------



## Koyote (10. März 2013)

Morgen mach ich dir ein Foto, da sollten die Beiden dann auch langsam aktiv sein


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (25. März 2013)

Schön warm isses in dem Haus, trotz 5 grad Außentemperatur.

Zwar nur Handyquali aber besser als nix.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

dann bring ich mal leben (in form meiner katze) in den thread 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. April 2013)

Anbei ein Foto von meinem Teddy


----------



## Hideout (7. Mai 2013)

Wasser, yippie!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (11. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (11. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FabiCMR (24. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab 2 Collie mixe aus nem tierheim 

beide haben schon ordentlich was mit gemacht ( gesicht vernarbt ) aber zum glück ist das fell wieder länger geworden und verdeckt so die eine oder andere narbe..


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Mai 2013)

FabiCMR schrieb:


> Also ich hab 2 Collie mixe aus nem tierheim
> 
> beide haben schon ordentlich was mit gemacht ( gesicht vernarbt ) aber zum glück ist das fell wieder länger geworden und verdeckt so die eine oder andere narbe..



Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juli 2013)

Bis gestern eine Katze und einen Hund. Erste ist gestern gestorben  Hatte vor 3 Wochen plötzlich eine Art Muskelkrankheit und konnte nur noch leicht hinkend gehen und wollte nicht mehr richtig fressen nur wenn man sie mit löffel und Finger fütterte. Dann war sie eine Nacht weg und wir dachte sie hat sich zum sterben verkrochen aber gestern morgens fanden wir sie hinter einem Busch und sie ist sofort langsam zu uns gegangen. Wir haben sie dann ins Haus getragen und auf ihr Kissen gelegt. Als sie es dann nicht mehr schaffte aufzustehen ist sie plötzlich zusammengesackte, stieß eine kurzen Schrei aus und hörte auf zu atmen . Das alles passierte innerhalb von 10min nachdem wir sie gefunden haben als wollte sie mit dem sterben auf uns warten. Das schöne war unser Hund, die beiden mochten sie nicht wirklich haben sich aber tolleriert, lag die ganze Zeit neben ihr und hielt wache...war alles sehr bewegend.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Juli 2013)

Kloß im Hals jetzt...


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Juli 2013)

Mein Beileid. Wie alt war sie denn? Und welche Rasse?


----------



## ich558 (1. Juli 2013)

War eine Halbangora, 11 Jahre alt und bis vor einigen Wochen topfit und vor 3,5 Jahren kam der Hund dazu. Anfangs mochten sie sich nicht aber dann fühlte sich keiner mehr von dem anderen gestört deshalb war es so niedlich wie er sich zur Katze gelegt hat.


----------



## Chris2109 (6. Juli 2013)

Mein beileid.

Bei mir ging für 2 kleine geckos gestern das Leben los






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2013)

____________________


----------



## the_pierced (8. Juli 2013)

Meine Madame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

             ab und zu ein Clown                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meistens am pennen              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manchmal überrascht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ab und zu bei mir im Büro in ihrem Körbchen                                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Juli 2013)

777890 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Haustiere.


Wer weis vielleicht ein paar Milben in der Matratze. Mußt mal gucken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Juli 2013)

_____________


----------



## FlyKilla (20. April 2014)

Man man, hier ist ja manig wat los.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordyH (20. April 2014)

Unser kleiner pupsi


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2014)

Meine sibirische Waldkatze 
(sind leider nur Handypics, wird Zeit, dass ich mir eine DSLR zulege)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. April 2014)

Hübsche Katze  sieht unserem (Seite 51) Norweger nicht unähnlich.


----------



## Festplatte (21. April 2014)

Dann komm ich auch noch mal mit "Prinz Plüsch" an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meine sibirische Waldkatze  (sind leider nur Handypics, wird Zeit, dass ich mir eine DSLR zulege)




Der "Bart" erinnert mich irgendwie an Kaiser Wilhelm I, was nicht negativ gemeint ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hübsche Katze  sieht unserem (Seite 51) Norweger nicht unähnlich.


 
Stimmt.
Haart euer Norweger momentan auch so extrem ?
Meine Sibirische verteilt im Moment ihren ganzen Winterpelz im Haus, da kommst du mit dem saubermachen kaum hinterher, und sie wird schon jeden 2. Tag gebürstet 



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Der "Bart" erinnert mich irgendwie an Kaiser Wilhelm I, was nicht negativ gemeint ist.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. April 2014)

Ja, er haart auch wie verrückt. Wir kämmen ihn aber nur 1x pro Woche.


----------



## SamsonRade (21. April 2014)

Hier mal unsere Stubentiger.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2014)

Grinsende Igeldame Marie Luise "Zwick" beim Nägel kürzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juni 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilder sind allerdings schon ein paar Tage alt. Damals wurde noch ausschließlich analog geknipst und ich war grade so 15 Jahre alt. Der "gefährliche" Kuschelhund wog 50kg, hatte ne Rückenhöhe von etwas über 65cm und war lammfromm - solange mir keiner was wollte.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juni 2014)

Und wiedermal unsere Lea



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Juni 2014)

Konnte die Bilder leider nur mit dem handy machen und durchs Glas. Wollte die kleinen nicht extra stressen,  sind zwei 9 Monate alte kornnattern XD
Ist mal was anderes, hund lass ich mal außen vor


----------



## T-Drive (23. Juni 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Ist mal was anderes, hund lass ich mal außen vor



Ein Leben ohne Mops ist möglich,.... aber sinnlos.  (Loriot)

Bin echt grad am brüten ob ich mir so einen "Frank" (Men in Black ) zulege.

Den wilden Waldmops gibts ja nicht mehr.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt sind die beiden 125 und 127 cm klein [emoji5]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. Januar 2016)

Darf ich vorstellen:

Krümel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Mimi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja, meistens schlafen die beiden, sonst schlawenzeln die meistens draußen herum. 

Hier nochmal beide zusammen, ja es sind zwei Katzen.  Die sehen sich nur ähnlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Januar 2017)

Schon ein Jahr keine Beiträge mehr? Ohauaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2017)

Was genau darf man (streunenden) Katzen füttern? Seit geraumer Zeit läuft hier eine Katze herum und die hört nicht auf zu Miauen  Eine ältere Dame aus der Nachbarschaft hat bis jetzt diese Katze und 2 andere die dem Nachbar gehören regelmässig gefüttert. Ich habe aber die Vermutung das sie es nicht mehr tut weil sie sich schon beschwerte wie teuer das ganze ist. Ich kann die Katze auch nicht immer füttern, was mache ich mit der Katze? Ein Halsband trägt sie nicht und die sieht eher Fett als abgemagert aus


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2017)

Ich würde es mit Katzenfutter versuchen. 

Wenn die Katze keinen Besitzer hat (sollte man vorher abklären) dann einfach mal den Tierschutzbund anrufen... die fangen das Tier ein und kümmern sich um ein neues Heim. 

Katzen (gerade wenn sie Freiläufer sind) suchen sich aber schon mal gerne nette Menschen die ihnen eine zusätzliche Nahrungsquelle bieten. Diese besuchen sie dann regelmäßig zur selben Zeit und fordern es dann regelrecht (durch lautes mauzen)... sind halt schlaue Tiere.


----------



## Gimmick (19. November 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wenn die Katze keinen Besitzer hat (sollte man vorher abklären) dann einfach mal den Tierschutzbund anrufen... die fangen das Tier ein und kümmern sich um ein neues Heim.
> 
> Katzen (gerade wenn sie Freiläufer sind) suchen sich aber schon mal gerne nette Menschen die ihnen eine zusätzliche Nahrungsquelle bieten. Diese besuchen sie dann regelmäßig zur selben Zeit und fordern es dann regelrecht (durch lautes mauzen)... sind halt schlaue Tiere.



So ist das.

Wenn man nicht sicher ist, ob die Katze jemandem gehört: nicht füttern.
Wenn sich die Hinweise verdichtet haben, dass es wirklich ein Streuner ist: Einfangen lassen und auf Chip/Tattoo prüfen lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2017)

Habe mal dem Örtlichen Tierschutz eine Email geschrieben und hoffe das sie sich bald melden, die Katze ist weder abgemagert noch sehe ich sie täglich. Ich denke die kommt aus der Nachbarschaft und will hier nur eine weitere Mahlzeit holen


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Januar 2018)

Der Tierschutz hat sich nicht gemeldet aber ich habe eine Dame hier gesehen vom "Verein gegen Tierfabriken", möglich das sie dazu gehört. Zur Katze, die rennt nicht mehr weg sondern wartet täglich um diese selbe Uhrzeit vor dem Haupteingang  Die will immer gestreichelt werden aber gefüttert habe ich die noch nie. Sieht immer noch aus wie immer aber jetzt schnurrt sie manchmal wenn sie sich an mich drückt.  

Die will noch mehr Futter oder?


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2018)

Würde ich nicht füttern. Die kommt sonst immer wieder.
Das ist eine Katze. Also ein Raubtier. Die soll ihren Job machen, wofür sie nicht bezahlt wird.
Es gibt genug Nagetiere in der Nähe, die sie sich schnappen kann. Dazu massig Vögel und anderes Zeugs.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht füttern. Die kommt sonst immer wieder.
> Das ist eine Katze. Also ein Raubtier. Die soll ihren Job machen, wofür sie nicht bezahlt wird.
> Es gibt genug Nagetiere in der Nähe, die sie sich schnappen kann. Dazu massig Vögel und anderes Zeugs.


Vögle gibt es hier wirklich ein paar und auch Bäume wo die Vögel ihre Nester haben


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2018)

Vom Füttern würde ich eher abraten. Denn die Katze ist da zuhause, wo sie gefüttert wird. Die kann also recht schnell von seinen eigentlichen "Besitzern" weggefüttert werden. 
"Hunde haben Herrchen, Katzen haben Personal."
Müssen da auch immer mal mit den Nachbarn diskutieren, die unsere Katzen gefüttert haben. 

Eventuell mal ein Foto auf tasso hochladen, oder schauen, ob es in deiner Umgebung eine Vermisstenmeldung gibt: TASSO. Tierisch engagiert!
Dabei bedenken, das ein Katze durchaus mehrere Kilometer am Tag zurücklegen kann.
<- Anni war im Sommer gerne mal 4-5 Wochen unterwegs, da kann man sich dann die möglichen Entfernungen ausrechnen. Absichtlich überfahren, wurde sie aber nur 100m vom Hof entfernt.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die will immer gestreichelt werden aber gefüttert habe ich die noch nie.



Spricht dafür, dass die Katze ein Zuhause hat. Eine wildgeborene Katze wäre nicht so zutraulich. Unsere Jungkatzen(r), die wir in den letzten 1,5 Jahren von Bekannten mit Würfen übernommen haben, kamen die ersten 1-2 Wochen gar nicht unterm Schrank hervor, wenn man im Raum war.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Januar 2018)

Dann ist ja alles klar


----------



## FlyKilla (20. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine lieblings Zicke. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## P2063 (20. April 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was genau darf man (streunenden) Katzen füttern? ... Ein Halsband trägt sie nicht und die sieht eher Fett als abgemagert aus



Hat sie ein Tattoo im Ohr oder lässt sich ein Chip im Nacken fühlen? Es spricht anhand der Beschreibung ja einiges dafür, dass sie Menschen gewohnt ist und sich jetzt vermutlich weil die Oma ihr nichts mehr gibt einen anderen Dosenöffner gesucht hat. Trotz der Nähe zu menschen würde ich ihr zumindest erst mal ein Mittel gegen Zecken und Flöhe geben, Frontline lässt sich relativ einfach auftragen das ist eine Pipette deren Inhalt man einfach auf den Nacken macht. Wenn sie regelmäßig kommt und auch in die Wohnung will auf jeden Fall auch zusätzlich ein Entwurmungsmittel beim Tierarzt besorgen und ins Futter mischen.

Später würde ich sie auch zum kastrieren bringen. Bei uns macht das Tierheim das kostenlos zu bestimmten Terminen, oder eben gegen Gebühr beim Tierarzt. Wenn man keine Transportbox hat geben sie einem dafür auch entsprechende Boxen bzw je nach dem wie scheu das Tier ist auch Lebendfallen.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2018)

Wir haben zwei Wellensittiche


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. April 2018)

Ich habe nen Igel in meinem Garten. Leider ist der noch etwas scheu. Hat sich gestern zusammengerollt als ich ihn auf die Hände nahm. Paar Löcher sind heute noch da. 
Lege dem später irgendetwas raus, was Insekten anlockt.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Hat sie ein Tattoo im Ohr oder lässt sich ein Chip im Nacken fühlen? Es spricht anhand der Beschreibung ja einiges dafür, dass sie Menschen gewohnt ist und sich jetzt vermutlich weil die Oma ihr nichts mehr gibt einen anderen Dosenöffner gesucht hat. Trotz der Nähe zu menschen würde ich ihr zumindest erst mal ein Mittel gegen Zecken und Flöhe geben, Frontline lässt sich relativ einfach auftragen das ist eine Pipette deren Inhalt man einfach auf den Nacken macht. Wenn sie regelmäßig kommt und auch in die Wohnung will auf jeden Fall auch zusätzlich ein Entwurmungsmittel beim Tierarzt besorgen und ins Futter mischen.
> 
> Später würde ich sie auch zum kastrieren bringen. Bei uns macht das Tierheim das kostenlos zu bestimmten Terminen, oder eben gegen Gebühr beim Tierarzt. Wenn man keine Transportbox hat geben sie einem dafür auch entsprechende Boxen bzw je nach dem wie scheu das Tier ist auch Lebendfallen.



Tattos? Katzen haben tattoos?  Den Chip müsste ich mal testen,in die Wohnung will die Katze manchmal schon aber kommt nicht rein bei mir  Sonst bekomme ich noch ärger mit dem Vermieter und ausserdem wäre ich dann per Gesetz für das Tier Verantwortlich weil ich mich um es gekümmert habe.


----------



## Berky (18. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PowGFq6X3Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## P2063 (18. Juni 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tattos? Katzen haben tattoos?



eigentlich gängige Praxis bei Freigängern, das ist natürlich kein Koi oder Drache über den kompletten Rücken, sondern einfach nur eine Nummer auf der Innenseite der Ohren.


----------

